# ***The Official NHL Playoff 2008 Thread***



## Dragonfly (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, the NHL Playoffs are just about to begin.

Here are the eight team in the Eastern Conference - that's the good conference BYW.

Philadelphia Flyers vs Washington Capitals

Pittsburg Penguins vs Ottawa Senators

New Jersey Devils vs New York Rangers

Montreal Candadiens vs Boston Bruins

Montreal came in first in the Eastern Conference BTW

And just in case anyone cares about the Western Conference:

Detroit Red Wings vs Nashville Predators

Calgary Flames vs San Jose Sharks

Minnesota Wild vs Colorado Avalanche

Anaheim Ducks vc Dallas Stars

And Detroit was 1st in points in the -snore- Western Conference

My prediction is that an Eastern Conference team will win. Sorry Sidney but it's not your year yet. I'm going for the Canadiens.

And please someone clean Avery's clock!!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 7, 2008)

2 days early hahah!!!!

Ill be cheering for Ottawa, and a little for Dallas(2 islanders, how can i not hahah). I change my mind pretty quickly though hahahh


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2008)

Carolyn - made it a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Marisol

Saja

I didn't realize that that teams would be decided on Sunday.

Plus I'm starting to feel some withdrawl - must...find... hockey...fix.

Ottawa is not gonna last this time - They desperately need Alfredsson. However will Emery get to the games on time - being pulled over all the time with that eye catching Hummer...


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I'm a little concerned about my Pens playing the Sens... Haven't fair too good aginst them lately! So well see!!! Hopefuly Sid and Malkin can kick ass and take names!!!

Truth be know I've been a Red Wings fan since way way way back... The Olympia Arena days... Does Gordy Howe still play for them?? Hahahaha


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2 days early hahah!!!!Ill be cheering for Ottawa, and a little for Dallas(2 islanders, how can i not hahah). I change my mind pretty quickly though hahahh

Ohhh I forgot to mention........
BOO HISSsssssssssssss

And Dallas?? Ice hockey shouldn't be allowed where ice doesn't form naturally!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhh I forgot to mention........
BOO HISSsssssssssssss

And Dallas?? Ice hockey shouldn't be allowed where ice doesn't form naturally!!





Well Id love to see Sid win, but I feel the need to cheer for a Canadian team hahaha. And you are right about the no ice, but im sure i wont have to cheer for them for long hahah!


----------



## Darla (Apr 7, 2008)

hey i guess i will root for the Capitals. That Ovetchkin guy is pretty good.

Do you know if anyone has a pool like we had for NCAA basketball?

I was watching the commentators the other day and they were thinking the way they have teams get into the hockey playoffs is all wrong! what he thought was that a certain number should be guaranteed but maybe a couple of other ones would be by invitation. So if your team started poorly but did well toward the ends they would be in vs. a situation where a team trails off and has injuries etc. and obviously aren't doing anything in the playoffs. I somehow think they got too many teams in the playoffs. maybe this is an idea?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Darla, were these commentatories non Canadians by chance?

Seriously, each team plays 82 games. Every team has ups and dows. Every team has injuries. Every team has the same salary cap. yuda yuda yuda.

It's equal across the board. And it gives every team the same opportunity to reach the play offs.

This is how it unfolds:

Each division has 8 teams that make the playoffs. So 16 in total.

The 16 become 8. The 8 become 4, and the 4 become 2.

And finally a Canadian team from the eastern division wins!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, were these commentatories non Canadians by chance?Seriously, each team plays 82 games. Every team has ups and dows. Every team has injuries. Every team has the same salary cap. yuda yuda yuda.

It's equal across the board. And it gives every team the same opportunity to reach the play offs.

This is how it unfolds:

Each division has 8 teams that make the playoffs. So 16 in total.

The 16 become 8. The 8 become 4, and the 4 become 2.

And finally a Canadian team from the eastern division wins!!!

it probably was a US commentator. i take it you don't like the idea?


----------



## Kathy (Apr 8, 2008)

Honestly, since the Sabres didn't make the playoffs I haven't been paying too much attention.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Darla, I like the game the way it is. I'm more concerned with no touch icing - maybe that should be changed.

Karren, Pitts played really poorly against Phil on Sunday, the game that determines which team they play against in the play offs.

I wonder if they "threw" the game to play with an easier Ott?


----------



## Darla (Apr 8, 2008)

i detected a little testiness there. I was just passing on what the commentor suggested. why did you think he was from US? ( you know me stirring the pot. no i have no reason to change things regarding who is in.)

I do think the playoffs is too long, but it is not just hockey, i think the same thing is true for baseball, basketball, and even football.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2008)

I never asked if the commentator was from the US, I said non Canadian.

I don't want anyone thinking I'm prejudice against the US.

I'm just pulling your leg Darla.

I watch TSN all the time - kind of like Canada's ESPN.

The commentators are all really fanatical, but very knowledgeable.

However, some of what they say is editorial. It's just their opinion. Doesn't mean it has been well thought out or is based on any facts.

Some of them want to see more teams in Canada, pulled from the US. Columbia is a good example, Florida is another.

Southwestern Ontario and Winnepeg would kill for a team.

Las Vega would love to have a team.

The league is not that large. But it is important that all the seats are filled for every game.

The NHL is going to expand into Europe. There will be about 8 teams to start with. May take a few years to get going.

Right now, some of the NHL exhibition games are being held in European cities to entice fans.

There is a new Russian league starting next year. The starting salaries will be about 1/2 of what a player in the NHL would receive. Ovechkin and Malkin would definetly play in North America. But some of the other average European players might prefer to play closer to home.

The NHL playoffs used to be shorter in duration. Now, every round is the best out of seven.

Not all hockey fans think the playoffs are too short.

Personally, I'd love to see them go on longer.


----------



## Darla (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never asked if the commentator was from the US, I said non Canadian.I don't want anyone thinking I'm prejudice against the US.

I'm just pulling your leg Darla.

I watch TSN all the time - kind of like Canada's ESPN.

The commentators are all really fanatical, but very knowledgeable.

However, some of what they say is editorial. It's just their opinion. Doesn't mean it has been well thought out or is based on any facts.

Some of them want to see more teams in Canada, pulled from the US. Columbia is a good example, Florida is another.

Southwestern Ontario and Winnepeg would kill for a team.

Las Vega would love to have a team.

The league is not that large. But it is important that all the seats are filled for every game.

The NHL is going to expand into Europe. There will be about 8 teams to start with. May take a few years to get going.

Right now, some of the NHL exhibition games are being held in European cities to entice fans.

There is a new Russian league starting next year. The starting salaries will be about 1/2 of what a player in the NHL would receive. Ovechkin and Malkin would definetly play in North America. But some of the other average European players might prefer to play closer to home.

The NHL playoffs used to be shorter in duration. Now, every round is the best out of seven.

Not all hockey fans think the playoffs are too short.

Personally, I'd love to see them go on longer.

i can tell you how it all started. there was a special report on the Caps and this was before they won their last 2 and i think it might not have even been certain they were going to get in (but i may be wrong about that) well anyway thats when he goes into this thing about how the selection process is screwed up and Ovechkin is the savior of the league (true no?) and that half the playoff spots should be by invitation. 
I had been under the impression that hockey was hurting in the US because of the year they took off. and of course the bad boy all star teams playing in the olympics doesn't help either. But i know there are a lot of die hard fans out there.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Kathy, I wish that the Sabres had made the playoffs. IMO Philadelphia should not have made it. I Hope Washington kicks their butts. With Briere injured, I don't think Philly stands a chance anyways.

Darla, it wasn't decided until Saturday or Sunday if Washington would get in.

Maybe the commentator is anti Canadian. I dare say that Sidney Crosby is the future of hockey. So is LeCavalier, Nash, Doews, St.Loius, Price, Perry, and on and on. There are a few really good American players right now - Kane, Kelso, Jackson just to name a few.

Don't get me wrong, I think Ovechkin is a great player. He is a great leader of the Washington Capitals and he is fabulous with his fans. But the reality is if he wants to be the best, the Capitals have to be a better team.

I don't get this invitation? Who is going to invite who? Does NBA have this invitation to determine playoffs? What about the NBA or the NFL?

See what I mean, it doesn't mean anything.

It's possible the hocky strike has hurt attendance. But not in the Candian or Eastern division. I'm not sure about the western division.

IMO, hockey will always have difficulty selling in warmer cities or cities that are not traditionally hockey towns.

And that's why a team will be in one city 10+ years and relocate to another.

Pittsburg - that has one of the best teams this year - was very close to losing the penguins.

I don't get the bad boy all star teams comment.

The US Olympic basketball team is jam packed with NBA stars.


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 9, 2008)

Since my home team didn't quite make it to the playoffs, I'm gonna have to go with the Canadian teams. GO HABS AND SENS! Boo Calgary...it's against my religion to cheer for them lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 9, 2008)

i think it was like 2 olympics going back that the NHL shut down play so players could play for their national teams. The US team which hadn't done anything much in the Olympics since their 1980 Miracle on Ice put together an US born All star NHL team and they just bombed in the Olympics didn't win any medals despite that level of talent.

the big news in the US was after they lost their last game the team destroyed their hotel rooms before leaving. thats what i was referring to. I think since then there were other teams made up of NHL players but you can be sure they were on their best behaviour. But yeah i don't like the superstar basketball teams either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheerbear, can I guess that your team is Edmonton?

I know what you are talking about Darla. When the winter Olympics are on, all the Swedes, Fins, Russians, Americans, Canadians, Czecks and other nationalities are gone from the NHL for 2 weeks.

The NHL teams would have to dip into the farm teams just to get a couple of lines. And the attendance for the NHL games would be so poor that it would not be worth playing.

The NHL is a business just like anything else.

The US destroying the hotel rooms occured in Japan. That left a bad taste in everyone's mouth.

In Vancouver 2010, the US team might do well. There are a lot of good young US players right now in the NHL.


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cheerbear, can I guess that your team is Edmonton?
I know what you are talking about Darla. When the winter Olympics are on, all the Swedes, Fins, Russians, Americans, Canadians, Czecks and other nationalities are gone from the NHL for 2 weeks.

The NHL teams would have to dip into the farm teams just to get a couple of lines. And the attendance for the NHL games would be so poor that it would not be worth playing.

The NHL is a business just like anything else.

The US destroying the hotel rooms occured in Japan. That left a bad taste in everyone's mouth.

In Vancouver 2010, the US team might do well. There are a lot of good young US players right now in the NHL.

Haha, good guess



Asides from the two Eastern Canadian teams in the playoffs, do you have a home team that you regularly cheer for?


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2008)

Well ii found a nice room in a Comfort Inn near Charleston and they have big screen lcd TVs in the rooms!!! Yeaaaaaa!! Makes it great for watching the playoff games.. Too bad the wireless internet isn't working in this room.. So I'm getting them to switch rooms.... During the second intermission!! Lol

With 7:34 left in the second period the Penguins 2 - Ottawa ZIP







The Sen's Baltankoff (spelling?) just got hit in the face by a slap shot....





Looked like he really got hurt bad...


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2008)

I can watch either the sens and Pitt or NYR and NJ. Tied 1-1.

I started with OTT game but switched. I hate it what a player gets a face injury. If I were playing, I'd where a cage like a girl. Heck, I am a girl!

My favourite team would be Toronto - I'm only 2 hours from there.

But I'm partial to teams that have good lookin guys - which team doesn't I ask you. Karren's groaning now...


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahahaha!! There's that Sid and and whip cream dream again!! I wear a full cage and I'm guy........ kind a.........





UPDATE!! FINAL SCORE

Penguins 4.... Senators 0


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2008)

You are the best of both worlds my dear.

So Pitts won. I wonder if it has anything to do with Fleury's new pads?

NYR beat NJ. I like both of these series so I have to switch, but I always miss something.

Sid was pretty scrappy tonight. I guess he wants to show he's a stallion and no longer a colt. Someone has to break him in, might as well be Neill or ...


----------



## Saja (Apr 10, 2008)

I could easily flip and cheer for Pittsburg....meh i think I will. The rest of my house is hahah


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2008)

Caps play first game tomorrow night. how do you think they will do? i just heard an interview on the radio with the coach, He sounds as surprised as anybody to be there... Huh???


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2008)

I do not like Philadelphia.

I was truly hoping that they would not make the playoffs.

I think that Washington can beat them - but I don't know if Wash can win the next round.

Washington will be winning a few awards. Does the US get the NHL awards?

It will be on about a week after the playoff are over.

I heard that the coach of Washington will get the award for best coach - but I could be wrong.

The coach could just be modest - they're not all like Don Cherry lol.


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Washington will be winning a few awards. Does the US get the NHL awards?It will be on about a week after the playoff are over.

I heard that the coach of Washington will get the award for best coach - but I could be wrong.

The coach could just be modest - they're not all like Don Cherry lol.

I don't know maybe Karren knows about the awards.
Well i just thought the comments were strange. as you know i coach and even if i thought we got into a tournament, playoffs, whatever I would never question how we got there! I mean they obviously did something right. It just doesn't sound like you're showing confidence and if the coach can't be confident how can the players be? but then again these are professionals and their motivation come from elsewhere.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2008)

Coaches have different personalities:

Before a game, they are more diplomatic. They compliment the other team and may say something nice about one of their players.

When the games is on, they are pretty aggressive - they yell at other players and coaches.

And if the coach is Patrick Roy, he will encourage his kid to beat the crap out of an opposing player.


----------



## Karren (Apr 11, 2008)

No one likes Philly!!! Not even people from there!! lol

Awards? What awards? Lord Stanleys cup is the only true award for a real hockey player!!! I have a book on what all the players have done with the cup over the years... including leaving it behind on the side of the road, in the bottom of someones swimming pool and drop kicking it accross a frozen river (Canadians????)





My second favorite team the Deeeetroit Red Wings beat Nashville!!! Yaaaaaa!!!

Nashville is another place that hockey should not be played.... Elvis, Grand Ole Oprey and Ice Hockey just sound wrong together!!! hahaha


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 11, 2008)

HABSS win baby!!!! 4-1 to those *******s in boston (sorry but they're brutes)

Ahh we finished first in the non-boring conference lol @ Carolyn n were movin on up. I'm so happy, were all so happy lol this city IS hockey as they say


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you ever notice that no one wants to win the Lady Bing?

I heard that Lord Stanley has found it way into a few strip bars.

Cup dancing anyone?

I watched the Montreal game - excellent. Maybe the Boston goalie needs to switch to white pads haha!


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2008)

So hockey girl please explain why they throw octopusses (octopii?) on the ice? Better question where does one go to buy octopii? Because if it were my job i wouldn't have a clue where to go.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to research you question so I found this site:

Joe Louis Arena

"The Red Wings' most eagerly anticipated tradition is throwing of an octopus on the ice during the playoffs. The bizarre fan ritual began back when only four NHL teams made the playoffs, and the eight legs symbolized the eight wins needed to win the Stanley Cup. Attendants are booed if they use a shovel to remove the octopus and cheered if they use their bare hands."

Joe Louis Arena frowns upon the octopus tradition and doesn't want fans to bring in octopi. But every once in a while, a dead octopus is thrown on to the ice, after a Detroit Red Winger scores. The crowd cheers wildly when it lands and erupts when an ice cleaner swings it around in the air.

There should be fish mongers in Detroit grocery stores or market, that sell octupi. But I think that ticket holders are checked to make sure they aren't bringing one in.

I don't know what is worse, body searching fans for an octupus or having to swing it around once it has been found.


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you hockey girl for your very thorough answer. what a strange tradition --- I like it!


----------



## Saja (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh god the smell hahahah


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2008)

You know, I feel bad for those octupi that end up on a hockey rink.

I think they are majestic and misunderstood. I know, I'm digressing.

There are four games on tonight.

NYR vs NJ, Ott vs Pitt, Phil vs Wash, Colorado and Minnesota

Alexander will be debuting his playoff skills tonight. Hope he can keep his mind off his girlfriend.


----------



## Darla (Apr 12, 2008)

The Caps win in a very exciting game 5-4 after being down 2-4. way to go!


----------



## Karren (Apr 12, 2008)

Penguins beat Ottohhhwaaaaa 5 to 3!!! Ryan Mallone with a wrap arounder to break the tie with 1 minute to go in the game then an empty netter in the last few seconds!!! What a great game!!!






Up two games to zippppppooooooooo!!!


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had to research you question so I found this site:Joe Louis Arena

"The Red Wings' most eagerly anticipated tradition is throwing of an octopus on the ice during the playoffs. The bizarre fan ritual began back when only four NHL teams made the playoffs, and the eight legs symbolized the eight wins needed to win the Stanley Cup. Attendants are booed if they use a shovel to remove the octopus and cheered if they use their bare hands."

Joe Louis Arena frowns upon the octopus tradition and doesn't want fans to bring in octopi. But every once in a while, a dead octopus is thrown on to the ice, after a Detroit Red Winger scores. The crowd cheers wildly when it lands and erupts when an ice cleaner swings it around in the air.

There should be fish mongers in Detroit grocery stores or market, that sell octupi. But I think that ticket holders are checked to make sure they aren't bringing one in.

I don't know what is worse, body searching fans for an octupus or having to swing it around once it has been found.

Lol, when the Oilers played Detroit in Round 1 a couple years back, I heard some Oiler fans threw Alberta beef on the ice haha


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 12, 2008)

That's hilarious Cheerbear! I would have liked to see that.

I'm watching the Detroit game against Nashville, right now.

I'm waiting for some poor octupi to hit the ice.

I heard that they get tossed into the Detroit river, after the game.

Karren...Sid had 4 assists. How come he is not in that photo?


----------



## Saja (Apr 12, 2008)

I was waiting for that hahahahhah!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you all see the Montreal Canadians crush Boston?

Don Cherry was having one of his hissy fits - he loves his Bruins!

Cary Price is HOT! As a goalie Saja!

It's only a matter of time before Montreal is representing the Eastern Division!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats right






He's doing awsome and hes a rookie! His first NHL season AND he's doing amazing in playoffs?!

i do find they played better thursday night, but Kovalev screwed up a few times, he's lucky to have scored that OT goal.

And ahaha To the Don Cherry comment, he was pissy, lol but i watch the game usually on RDS(the french network) because they go for the habs so it makes it more fun.

It's crazyness downtown tonight, i can't wait to see what its gonna be like later on!

Oh and thanks for researching the octopi thing lol, its cool to know

Who are you going for Carolyn?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Liz. I'm rooting for Montreal and a little bit for Calgary.

I think this is Montreal's year - they are just too good in every area.

Plus, I really want the cup to come back to Canada - where it belongs!

I heard that a Montreal firestation painted the Habs colours on the doors, but they city said they had to remove the paint - BOO!

I lived just outside of Montreal back in the early 90s. Montreal is a great city and very passionate about hockey!

I'm watching the Capitals play Philadelphia. Wash needs to get it together or Alexander is gonna go down as a one point pony.


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 14, 2008)

Ack, so Montreal lost tonight, but that's okay! I said Habs in 5 =) Gotta let the Bruins win ONE game at home right???


----------



## Darla (Apr 14, 2008)

Caps lost 2-0. Didn't see any of it probably good that i did not.

for everyone's benefit here is a link to the 1st round results.


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2008)

Pens at the Sens tonight and nothing I hate more than playing in Ottawa is I have to play hockey at 9pm.. And will miss some of the game!! Grrrrrrr... And hopefully my team mates are as committed as I am else there will be some awfully long shifts for me tonight.. Not like I couldn't use the extra exersize!! Lol

Hmmmm. Setting home watching TV and drinking beer vs working my ass off!!

GO PENS


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren...Sid had 4 assists. How come he is not in that photo? That's from the celebration of Ryan Mallones wrap agound game winner!! Sid was over giving interviews and signing autographs!! Hahaha
Its becoming appearent that this isn't really about the playoffs!! Its a cover up for the real thread...

"Carolyn's NHL Hot or Not".

Aka

"Who can score on the ice and off".





Hahahaha


----------



## Darla (Apr 14, 2008)

is that the latest ice time you have?


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is that the latest ice time you have? Earliest.... usually 10:30 and 11:30 games....


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its becoming appearent that this isn't really about the playoffs!! Its a cover up for the real thread... 
"Carolyn's NHL Hot or Not".

Aka

"Who can score on the ice and off".





Hahahaha

What can I say Karren? I'm a Canadian girl that appreciates the NHL and all the players that play the game. Especially Sid and Ilya and ...
Guess who's not on my dream line - Avery, and his poor excuse for playing forward. Brodeur should have given him a good spear or konk on the head.

Pitts is playing Ottawa right now. Alfredsson is in the line up tonight. He might just be able to turn this series around.


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2008)

Well Alfredson didn't look good at all.. And the Senators played good for a period and a half.. Then the Pens came out on fire!! And Sid scored in the first 12 seconds of P3...

Penns up 3 games to zip!!












Quotes coming out of the Sens locker room are a hoot!!

"Were going to play our hearts out Wednesday... We don't have a choice"

Huh?? Aka.. Guess if they are going to pay us we'll show up. Lol

Go to SensNation.com - Ottawa Senators Fan Forum, Live Chat and more! and read the "sens suck threads". And this is from their fans!!

On a personal note.. We lost.. And I broke my favorite stick over some goon defensman.. And I thought I lost my Mini-Mouse towel... But I found it out in the parking lot after the game!!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 15, 2008)

ooo i was heartbroken, but youre right, one homegame

Tell me something, the Calgary game after the Habs game...were they giving away jerserys? because the WHOLE DAMN STADIUM was a sea of red!!!! anyone know? Talk about de-moralizing for the sharks lol


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooo i was heartbroken, but youre right, one homegame
Tell me something, the Calgary game after the Habs game...were they giving away jerserys? because the WHOLE DAMN STADIUM was a sea of red!!!! anyone know? Talk about de-moralizing for the sharks lol

No Liz, why it's like that is because prior to their 2004 stanley cup playoff run, they didn't have very many fans. Once they got to the final, the whole city pretty much bought the same jersey (because that was the one that was for sale that year)....so it really just shows when the fans became fans. The fans who were fans from the 80s and 90s and stuff will have the orange and white...


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2008)

This for Carolyn.....


----------



## Darla (Apr 15, 2008)

HockeyGirl: he seems too pretty to play hockey.. no love for Alexander Ovetchkin?

i did see the highlights ESPN did this morning and they were all of him on his butt except when he scored.

So Sens have their series 3-0 in hand.

one more game to win. (I'm the master of overstating the obvious)


----------



## Saja (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone else see Don Cherrys "stick love" rant last night? Hilarious!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 15, 2008)

It appears that I have a little too much love for some of the boys. I'd like to give a shout out to a few very deserving women that have managed to break the testosterone barrier:

*Manon Rheaume*

Manon Rheaume was the first woman to play in a Junior A men's hockey game. She played one game for Trois-Rivieres of the QMJHL during the 1991-92 season.

Her claim to fame is that she is the first woman to ever play in a professional hockey game. She was signed as free agent by the Tampa Bay Lightning on August 8, 1992 and played in an exhibition game (Tampa Bay Lightning vs. St. Louis Blues) on September 23, 1992. Her first win in a professional hockey game was a 9-6 win in a start with the Knoxville Cherokees of the ECHL.

Manon is Canadian and has played for Team Canada for many years. Source: Manon Rheaume

*Hayley Wickenheiser*

She is a player for the Canadian women's ice hockey team. In 2003, she became the first woman to play professional hockey.

Her performance at the 1998 Olympics impressed Men's Team Canada General Manager Bobby Clarke so much, that he invited her to participate in the Philadelphia Flyers rookie camps in 1998 and 1999.

In 2003, Wickenheiser became the first woman to suit up in a Men's professional hockey league, at a position other than goalie, when she played for HC Salamat in Finland. During this season, she also becomes the first woman to score a goal playing in a Men's professional league. Over the course of the season, Wickenheiser plays 23 games, scoring 2 goals and adding 10 assists.Wickenheiser joined a European league to play professional hockey, as the game is more open and less physical than North American leagues. This attempt to play professional hockey was not an entirely smooth process, as Wickenheiser was initially slated to play in Italy, until the Italian Winter Sports Federation ruled that women were ineligible to play in a men's league. She also turned down an offer from Phil Esposito to play for the Cincinnati Cyclones of the ECHL. Finland's Hockey Federation unanimously supported letting women play in a men's league, allowing her to debut with Salamat on January 10, 2003.

Hayley Wickenheiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If anyone knows of another notable female that played with the boys, please post so they get their due recognition.


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd add this girl from the UP... When I was in college... That checked me and knocked me for a loop.... Didn't even kniw she was a she till after the game. But never knew her name... And this was in the 70's.. She was damn good!!!

We have a number of good women players in our league including 3 female goalies..

Too bad the NHL's all about size and the abiluty to crush someone and not about skating, stick handling and finesse!! Otherwise there would be a lot of women and smaller quicker men playing the game, imho. Now ya need enforcers to keep the other team honest!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 15, 2008)

Carolyn, nice segue. That was really cool to post. I am a big fan of women's athletics.

Did i tell you i got to see a portion of the US Womens hockey team tryouts up in Lake Placid NY last summer? It was great especially in a location as historic as where the 1980 Miracle on Ice happened! I will have to find a place to post some of the pictures.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 15, 2008)

Wasn't the Olympics held in Lake Placid some years ago? There sems to be a lot of athletes in training of winter sports.

I have to be honest, whenever I hear the words 'Lake Placid', I think of the enormous crocodile lurking in a lake, eating Betty White's cows. Nooo! Mooo!

I have to tell you guys that it is nice to hear men support women's athletic!


----------



## Darla (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok i get to show off a little because i love the winter olympics. they had the Olympics in Lake Placid New York in 1932 and in 1980. In both years the US men won the Olympic gold, never happened other than then.

Lake Placid still is a small sleepy New England town but since it has the facilities (skating) , bobsled track (bobsled,luge and skeleton) and ski jumping it became an US Olympic training facility. the other US Olympic training facility is out in Utah. In Canada the training facility is outside Calgary since they hosted the Olympics in 1988.

No 'gators up in these lakes. but an interesting image nonethe less.

I do like women's athletics a lot. i even got to meet Mia Hamm once (see below). I root for US woman's hockey, soccer an basketball because they all have a lot of class. The men's dream teams i am less thrilled with.

ok my favorite woman's athletics commercial old but still great.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody see the atrocious gladiator that was suppose to rally the Ottawa fans? I don't even think the lions yawned.

Montreal won last name!

Washington did not. They need to get it together or else we will have to endure another round of the Broad Street Bullies!

Way to go, Avery the idiot:

"National Hockey League Senior Executive Vice President and Director of Hockey Operations Colin Campbell issued a statement Monday to make the league's position clear going forward. The statement said:

"An unsportsmanlike conduct minor penalty (Rule 75) will be interpreted and applied, effective immediately, to a situation when an offensive player positions himself facing the opposition goaltender and engages in actions such as waving his arms or stick in front of the goaltender's face, for the purpose of improperly interfering with and/or distracting the goaltender as opposed to positioning himself to try to make a play."

So if anyone tried Avery's ploy again, it will be a two-minute penalty."

Source - Avery's antics sparks NHL to make new rule


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 16, 2008)

good!!! that was such a rediculus ploy, i mean, hes not playing the damn game, play and get over yourself


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2008)

Hahaha!! Where did they get that guy anyway?? And Mr Gladiators mic wouldn't work at first!! Lol.

I've got my broom out and I'm ready for the big SWEEP tonight!!!!

They even have the giant jumbotron set up downtown outside Mellon Arena. So the fans can come down and watch and celebrate!!

GO Pens!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeaaaa... SID!!! With the open net goal to put the Sen's away and sweep the series....







4 games to zip...


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2008)

Now how did I know you were going to comment on the Penguin sweep?

Congratulations to the Pens for a job well done.

It is kind of sad that Ottawa was one of the best teams prior to Christmas.

From Emery's BS to losing the coach, it's amazing they even made the 1st round.

NYR beat NJ, so it's do or die for NJ next game.

Even though I hate Avery - did I mention that before - I think NYR is the better team.

Does anyone have any predictions for the second round?

I am surprised that no one - Tony - has not posted anything positive about the ducks. Oh wait, the ducks, they'll be gone after this round so what's the point. quack quack


----------



## Saja (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now how did I know you were going to comment on the Penguin sweep?Congratulations to the Pens for a job well done.

It is kind of sad that Ottawa was one of the best teams prior to Christmas.

From Emery's BS to losing the coach, it's amazing they even made the 1st round.

NYR beat NJ, so it's do or die for NJ next game.

Even though I hate Avery - did I mention that before - I think NYR is the better team.

Does anyone have any predictions for the second round?

I am surprised that no one - Tony - has not posted anything positive about the ducks. Oh wait, the ducks, they'll be gone after this round so what's the point. quack quack

Yay Penguins...boooo ducks hahahah(sorry Tony ahah)


----------



## Darla (Apr 17, 2008)

Did everyone on this thread make a pick for who they thought would be in the final? I mean other than their favorite team they root for?


----------



## Karren (Apr 17, 2008)

Final - Penguins vs Redwings and the Pens win in 7 games!!











And as far as the second round - Pens win.. Doesn't matter who they play!! Lol. With Crosby and Malkin... And Hossa... Ruutu... Mallone... Everyone is hot (in the hockey playing sense of the word, Carolyn!! Lol) and producing!! Gary Roberts didn't even play in game 4... Flury is like a steel wall!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2008)

OK hockey boys and girls, I found another interesting piece of trivia that you can add to your trophy cases.

Does anybody know what's a Gordie Howe Hat Trick?

It occures when a player gets a goal, an assist and into a fight, all in the same game.

Source - Gordie Howe hat trick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've been watching the Washington/Philadelphia game all night. It's tied 3 to 3 and just starting the second overtime period.


----------



## Karren (Apr 18, 2008)

Hahahah Never heard of a GH Hat Trick... I remember Gordie!!! Played for the Red Wings almost forever... And his two sons.... Didn't all play together for the Whalers for a few seasons? I know what a natural hat trick is... 3 in a row or in the same period... For me a Karren Hat Trick is 3 in the same season!! lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been watching the Washington/Philadelphia game all night. It's tied 3 to 3 and just starting the second overtime period.

ok i started watching this it was all tied up, i watched both OT only to see that mess that resulted in Washington lose. Second bitter loss in a row i saw. i think they're done. Top team? maybe Montreal


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh Darla, don't give up on Washington! I really want them to take Philadelphia!

They play again on Saturday around 12:30 pm. The series is 3 - 2. If Washington wins, they still have one more chance to take the series.

I don't like Philadelphia - I never thought they deserved to get into the playoffs.

Karren - a hat trick is three goals in a hockey game. Doesn't matter if they are three in a row or in one period or all three. Even Sid would tell you that...

Tonight, NJ plays NYR. NYR could take this one and move on.

Personally, I don't care which team wins becasue neither will make it to the finals. Maybe if Scott Stevens were still playing, he would give Avery one of his knock out checks. One can only dream...


----------



## Darla (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Darla, don't give up on Washington! I really want them to take Philadelphia!
They play again on Saturday around 12:30 pm. The series is 3 - 2. If Washington wins, they still have one more chance to take the series.

I don't like Philadelphia - I never thought they deserved to get into the playoffs.

.

No I am sorry Carolyn I must correct you. (mock surprise) but philly leads that series 3-1. but washington did play very well, their goalie made some amazingly athletic saves. so it comes down to can they win 3 in a row. i guess its possible philly just did it.
Yes its Barry Melrose that is on the morning ESPN coverage. He played for Montreal i think they mentioned. i watch that. No he was not the one to make that suggestion to make half the NHL playoffs by invitation. it was some person on Comcast sports out of philly.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2008)

I checked with Wikipedia - it seems that a hat trick is when a player scores three goals in a game. Although people may consider a hat trick as three goals scored in a row, this is commonly confused with a natural hat trick.

Sorry, I should have included this in my prior post.

Source- Hat-trick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Darla, that was a typo. I never make mistakes...

Barry Melrose coached the Los Angelos Kings in the 1993 season. He took the team to the finals that year.

He was a real knob and may have had respect from the Kings, but was a jerk to everyone else.

Back then, Don Cherry predicted that Melrose would fall off his pedestal. I don't always like Cherry but he does know his hockey.

Source - Barry Melrose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Darla (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, that was a typo. I never make mistakes... ok it is noted.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 19, 2008)

Did anyone watch the NYR / NJ game on Friday? NYR and will play in the next round. I heard that they might be playing PITT.

Brodeur refused to shake Avery's hand.

Avery then called Brodeur, "Fatso", in an aftergame interview.

Is this men's hockey or boys?


----------



## Darla (Apr 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Brodeur refused to shake Avery's hand.Avery then called Brodeur, "Fatso", in an aftergame interview.

Is this men's hockey or boys?

that sounds like 12 year olds in little league
Hey Caps won! 3-2 I'm happy


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2008)

Are the playoffs still on??





Would have been easier if the other teams drawed straws to see who was going to take on the Penguins next??


----------



## Darla (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Are the playoffs still on??




Would have been easier if the other teams drawed straws to see who was going to take on the Penguins next??





just wait this long vacation may have a detrimental effect


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmmm Rest and practice vs getting beat-up and injured over 3 extra games.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2008)

I wouldn't get to cocky Karren, I heard that NYR is going to take on the Penguins. The NYR will get some needed rest and practices as well.

I wonder how well Fleury will tolerate Avery? He not known for handling pressure. If I know that, you gotta know the NYR do as well.

And everyone knows that PITT threw the last game, so they would play the easier OTT, thus ensuring a round 2 position.

Pitt needs to stop playing games and start playing a real game - then we'll see if they are boys or men.


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahahaha!! Our very well rested boys will pound NYR's old beat-up men into a pulp!! Send Avey and Jagr out to play some golf!!



After the last game, Jaromir's big head probably won't fit in his helmet!! "Shoot puck, get check". Hahaha

Funny too that all the top seeds except the Pens and the Redwings are gone? Montreal, the Caps and San Jose could fall out of contention real quick too?

Is it me or is this getting really late this year? Like its only a few more months till training camp?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather is great - at least 20 celcius, and the flowers are starting to show. It does seem off that hockey is still on the tube.

I think round two is really when the playoffs begin. The teams that make it this far all want to win. These series tend to go 6 or 7 games.

I hope Washington beats Philadelphia but I think Philly wants it more.

Alexander has to work harder. And what is he doing serving crappy penalties? Couldn't the coach find another player to serve them?


----------



## Darla (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope Washington beats Philadelphia but I think Philly wants it more.Alexander has to work harder. And what is he doing serving crappy penalties? Couldn't the coach find another player to serve them?

They did it tonight! 4-2 and Alex got 2 so how about another game tomorrow then? now that was fun....................................


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2008)

Not even a the finals and Montreal is rioting and burning police cars??? Let's keep the fighting out on the ice, eha? lol

Funny I can't find a single web story about this but i saw it on CNN at home this morning....


----------



## Darla (Apr 22, 2008)

I am really looking forward to tonight's final game for the Caps - Flyers. i got to watch the entire game last night for the first time this series and it was terrific!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 22, 2008)

Darla, maybe you were the lucky jinx that caused Washington to win.

There are two great games on tonight: Wash vs Philly and Calgary vs San Jose. Both are tied 3-3. I hope Wash and Calgary win.

I read a little bit on yahoo about Montreal rioting. Better over hockey than politics.


----------



## Darla (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, maybe you were the lucky jinx that caused Washington to win. ok then maybe i can pull off a repeat performance. Maybe Alex had just been asleep for the past few games? he sure looked good last night


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 22, 2008)

I just heard the commentator say the Washington flew back home right after the game. The players got back in time to sleep, around 12:30am.

Have a cold one on me!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Carolyn!! Did you see the Sid Gatorade comercial in P3 of the Caps Flyers game?? Here it is... Aginst the leafs too... lol

While looking for it online but ran into this older Sid Gatorade on youtube... Notice who gets out of the cab... hahaha The Hanson Brothers... Brother Dave Hanson manages an ice complex for Robert Morris U nere here....


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Flyers win in OT... Penguins now play the Rangers in the second round... Too bad!! I would have rather we play the Caps.....


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Flyers win in OT... Penguins now play the Rangers in the second round... Too bad!! I would have rather we play the Caps..... you got on that pretty fast! The second goal by the Flyers really sucked! shouldn't have counted!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you got on that pretty fast! The second goal by the Flyers really sucked! shouldn't have counted! I was watching with my laptop and wireless on!! and my blackberry in the other hand... fully wired!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

I missed the second round. There was a small fire in another apartment and I had to vacate. I held out until they pounded on my door to get out lol.

The goal that Philly got when Huet was knocked away should not have been allowed. I notice that the referee was not calling too much, except that trip that cost Wash the game. ggrrrr

Thanks for posting the commercials. I have seen them both.

But one can never get enough of Sid! Sigh...

In the first one, I wonder how much money Tuskala got for the commercial?

In the second, did you notice the bus with Ramouski on it?

That's the Ramouski Oceanic team from Quebec, that Sid played with in his junior years.

They played in the Memorial Cup in London - but lost to the London Knights.

It was decided a few days ago the Pitt would play NYR. It was decided tonight if Montreal would play Wash or Philly.

I think the second round will go 6 games or better between Pitt and NYR and it will go 5 games between Mont and Philly.

But Montreal will play Pitt for the eastern division.

Sorry Darla, you put up a good fight. Now watch Montreal clean house!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I missed the second round. There was a small fire in another apartment and I had to vacate. I held out until they pounded on my door to get out lol. Montreal fans setting fires still?



hahaha Hope everyone was ok!!

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry Darla, you put up a good fight. *Now watch Montreal clean house*! Yeah right!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

Karren you are hilarious - actually it occured because the tenant started to cook his meal. But he left his apartment while everything was cooking.

Apparently he went to visit another tenant for some nooky! Guess we know what he was hungry for?!

Who needs hockey excitment when you can live in my building?!

Karren you are hilarious - be ready for some butt whooping - if you can get passed Avery's ugly mug!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Hahahahaha..... Carolyn.....Got to love a country that thrives on ice hockey and sex!!!





San Jose advances to the second round... And I can see all those SJ fans just..... Where is San Jose any way??? Ohhh no... Not another one of those places where ice doesn't form naturally!!!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahahaha..... Carolyn.....Got to love a country that thrives on ice hockey and sex!!!




And Tim Hortons!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Tim Hortons! i had to look that up



. kind of like a Dunkin Donuts or Krispy Kreme here.... ok

I was looking and found an updated bracket


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

Bite your tongue!

Krispy Kreme and Dunkin Donuts only wish they were like Tim Horton!

That's a great picture - it really shows how the playoffs work.

Notice that Montreal is the closest to the cup!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bite your tongue!Krispy Kreme and Dunkin Donuts only wish they were like Tim Horton!

but sadly we have no Tim Horton so we will have to make do and i am doing my best to stay away from those fat pills. My downstairs fridge is stocked with Molson (but now you're going to tell me its not the real stuff)




I would settle for some Canadian bacon on an english muffin ..


----------



## Saja (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but sadly we have no Tim Horton so we will have to make do and i am doing my best to stay away from those fat pills. My downstairs fridge is stocked with Molson (but now you're going to tell me its not the real stuff)http://www.molson.com/images/logo_canadian_home.gif
I would settle for some Canadian bacon on an english muffin ..

Molson....bah....Alexander Keith is much much much better!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Molson....bah....Alexander Keith is much much much better! ok on my next trip to the liquor store it will be my mission . thank you for the recommendation. (I wouldn't mind a trip to Nova Scotia too.) I noted the 3 muches in your post, you are very serious.


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2008)

Didn't Tom Horton sing "Battle of New Oreleans" and "Sink the Bismark"? I love those songs.. Wait.... That was Johnny... Ahhh............ Horton as in "Horton Hears a Who"? I love that book!!





And everyone (Except maybe the Canadiens themselves and possiibly Carolyn!!) know the real reason Montreal is up near the top is cause they are so light on talent!! Featherweights!! Gentely floating to the top.... Light and fluffy!!! Like a clowd..


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

Better to float to the top then sink to the bottom hehe

Found some info on Tim Horton Tim Horton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's some Canadian food - good to eat while watching hockey!

Poutine - watch how you pronounce it

beaver tail - watch how you ask for it

tourtiere

maple syrup

cod tongue

skreech - ok not a food but great to consume

Anyone have more ideas?


----------



## Saja (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok on my next trip to the liquor store it will be my mission . thank you for the recommendation. (I wouldn't mind a trip to Nova Scotia too.) I noted the 3 muches in your post, you are very serious. http://www.wreckhunter.net/images/IMG_0566066.jpg We are pretty loyal to our beer round here hahahah.

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Better to float to the top then sink to the bottom hehe
Found some info on Tim Horton Tim Horton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's some Canadian food - good to eat while watching hockey!

Poutine - watch how you pronounce it

beaver tail - watch how you ask for it

tourtiere

maple syrup

cod tongue

skreech - ok not a food but great to consume

Anyone have more ideas?

Cariboo?A feed of mussels or lobster would be great!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

ok i see about tim, hockey player eh?

poutine - fancy fries? up there they have them at McDonalds too? ( they used to have crab cakes in maryland for a while.)

tourtiere - flat donut with topping on the canal? somehow i think this is the one that will win me a million bucks one day!

maple syrup - nope you gotta get it from Vermont! gotta call you on that one.

cod tongue - ok i will try cod tongue if you try rocky mountain oysters

skreech - couldn't find it

ok i got some for you : Mazurki, Chruscik, Gawumpki (thats how i think its spelled) &amp; Pierogies

Saja, are you from Nova Scotia?


----------



## Saja (Apr 23, 2008)

Cod tounge doesnt taste like anything other then fish. Its really no biggie. Rocky mountain oysters are called Prarie oysters up here.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone for walrus blubber?

Tortiere is a pie made out of ground pork. Very big in Quebec.

A popular Quebec desert is pouring fresh cream on top of a piece of bread and brown sugar.

Elephant ears or beaver tail is the large, flat donut. Either spread cream cheese and onion on it or make it sweet with white suger and cinnamon.

Mazurki, Chruscik, Gawumpki (thats how i think its spelled) &amp; Pierogies - are these family favourites or popular in Maryland?

I have had perogies many times. My aunt - Irish Canadian - married a Polish fellow. She makes a lot of ethnic foods.

I wanted to make an announcement:

Montreal vs Philadelphia Thurs 7pm

Detroit vs Colarado Thur 7:30pm

Pittsburg vs New York Rangers Fri 7pm

San Jose vs Dallas Fri 10:30pm

Go Montreal!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone for walrus blubber?Tortiere is a pie made out of ground pork. Very big in Quebec.

A popular Quebec desert is pouring fresh cream on top of a piece of bread and brown sugar.

Elephant ears or beaver tail is the large, flat donut. Either spread cream cheese and onion on it or make it sweet with white suger and cinnamon.

Mazurki, Chruscik, Gawumpki (thats how i think its spelled) &amp; Pierogies - are these family favourites or popular in Maryland?

I have had perogies many times. My aunt - Irish Canadian - married a Polish fellow. She makes a lot of ethnic foods.

I wanted to make an announcement:

Montreal vs Philadelphia Thurs 7pm

Detroit vs Colarado Thur 7:30pm

Pittsburg vs New York Rangers Fri 7pm

San Jose vs Dallas Fri 10:30pm

Go Montreal!

yes those are all Polish foods, the Gawumpki is ground meat wrapped in cabbage, the first two are desserts, the first with a fruit filling and many flavor varieties. 
i mixed those two up. i read this big elaborate thing about the river freezing, making it a giant skating rink. is that right. but somehow they tied the beaver tail in there too.

I think it is time Philly went down. i will tag on with Montreal too and if I am not mistaken did well against Philly during the season.

I don't think Pittsburg fared as well during the seasons against the NYR, do i have that right Karren?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

The Rideau Canal, in Ottawa, does freeze in the winter. You can skate on it.

The beaver tail got it's name because of its shape.

No one tied a beaver tail to anything - brute! Plus their teeth are mighty sharp!

This is how screech is made - whisky is made and stored in barrels.

Eventually, the whisky is removed from the barrel.

Water is put into the barrel and absorbs the remaining whisky.

This concoction is called screech - enjoy!

Now, stop avoiding the question Karren:

"I don't think Pittsburg fared as well during the seasons against the NYR, do I have that right Karren?"


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now, stop avoiding the question Karren:"I don't think Pittsburg fared as well during the seasons against the NYR, do I have that right Karren?"

Yes you are correct oh mistress of the stats....... but you know that this is play-off hockey and anything goes!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes you are correct oh mistress of the stats....... but you know that this is play-off hockey and anything goes!!! but you know i heard it from the hockey commentator guy on ESPN, Barry Melrose (who i know all of you hate) but he called it a vacation too! and he said he was concerned... I don't know a lot of those players yet but that guy Jagr he used to play for Pittsburg too right. I saw an interview with him, oh boy..


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2008)

Hahahahah Love the Penguin!!! Here's the real one!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Now that was hockey!! Red wings over the avalanch 4-3. Did you see Osgood stop that point blank shot with 8.4 seconds left in the game!! The octopi were flying tonight!! Yeeeeee wings!!!

Ohhh yeah and Montreal won too!! Hahaha


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2008)

Montreal has just taken a 1 - 0 lead in the series. What a shocker! Not really 'cause EVERYONE knows they are bringing the cup home.

Detroit also won their first game against Colorado - like anyone cares.

You might want to stock up on the chocolate and wine Karren - it's going to be a long, bumpy ride! hehehe

Montreal Rules and Pittsburg drools!

I see that you didn't watch the Montreal game.

I wouldn't watch either if I knew it were my demise.

Montreal Rocks and Pittsburg balks!


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Hahahahaha!! We shall see!!! After watching the Red Wings play I'm having serious doubts that whom ever wins the East... Has a chance!!! But I also think Pittsburgh has a better chance than them there Canadiens!!!

Don't forget to watch the game tonight, Carolyn!!! Sid's lookin great!!



. But you already know that! Hehehe


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2008)

ok i had no clue what he looked like. a mere boy. no shortage of beefcake photos of him.








ok i guess this is for you Carolyn!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh My! Isn't Sidney a nice looking young man. Excuse, I have to wipe the drool off the key board.

What a nice view to wake up to.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh My! Isn't Sidney a nice looking young man. Excuse, I have to wipe the drool off the key board.What a nice view to wake up to.

He is cute but doesn't really make me want to "switch teams". Hahaha.


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He is cute but doesn't really make me want to "switch teams". Hahaha.



you're really funny sometimes. Almost warrants a QOTD but not quite.
Carolyn you will have to watch the drool, that has been known to short the keyboard.

hey on a more serious note what do you think about Jagr's comments about the Penguins? is this what they need to fire them up? a wake up call from vacation slumber?


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Jagr only played one more game than the Pens.. And the way I see it he won't be able to play tonight cause he won't be able to get his helmet on his fat head!! Hahaha. So much for serious??


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2008)

................................



..........................





........



.............



....



.............





............



....



................



...





.....................



................................



...


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2008)

Karren, this gloating this is so not you!

anyway it was a good game coming back from a 3-0 deficit.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2008)

Did anyone notice Jagr's facial hair? Does he have a little Hitler mustache to go along with his little beard?

I thought it was a good game - nice comeback by the Penguins.

Speaking of Penguins, did anyone hear about this little guy:

The Associated Press: Penguin's wetsuit puts him back in the swim of things

I couldn't help but notice Sid's wash board abs through his sweater. Sigh...


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny we notice different things when we watch the game... I was watching who was skatin good and who was checking... You were looking at their facial hair and abbs!! Lok

Ohh yeah!! Did you see the girl walking down the isle right after the Penns 4th goal. In the cute dress?? And the shot of the Penns celebrating their 5tg goal... The girl on the right, up aginst the glass, had the nicest eye shadow!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2008)

Karren, were the ticket holders getting T-shirts to wear for the game?

All the fans in the bottom 20+ rows were all wearing the same white t-shirts.

Well, it's 8pm and CBC has still not shown the game. Even the french language CBC is not broadcasting - must be driving all the Quebecers nuts not if they can't watch the game!

The game started on time, but there must be a transmission tower down or something.


----------



## Saja (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren, were the ticket holders getting T-shirts to wear for the game?All the fans in the bottom 20+ rows were all wearing the same white t-shirts.

Well, it's 8pm and CBC has still not shown the game. Even the french language CBC is not broadcasting - must be driving all the Quebecers nuts not if they can't watch the game!

The game started on time, but there must be a transmission tower down or something.

Its on here.....


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah!! Everyone got white tee shirts and white towels when they came through the gates.. It was white-out day in the burgh!!

The games at 2 pm today and I have to play hockey at 5!! Not at the same rink!! Lol. But I'm gping to miss part of the game!!! Hope we have enough players show up to make a line.. Skating 5 on 5 for 60 minutes is a lot of fun... Groannnnnn..........


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2008)

Guess all I need to say is.....

6 games

6 wins

0 losses

Where's my broom?






Got to head off to play some hockey.......


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 27, 2008)

I am cursing my darn tv guide. Apparently there is another game tonight, but according to the guide, it is at 7pm.

So I am going crazy trying to find the game.

I checked out TSN on the net, and it starts at 9pm. Ok, I can relax now.

But I'm gonna watch Dexter at 10 - what conflicts!

Congrats to the Penguins - it was a good game.

I wonder how they will do when they play NYR in MSG - the NY fans actually get into the game. Can't say that about the Igloo dwellers.


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2008)

Another game tonight? Cool!!



. Just got back from my game and we had a moral vicroty coming back and tying it up in the 3rd with seconds left... They got a penalty and we pulled our goalie!! Yahhhh!! A point is a point!!

Did ya see the camera shot of NYR's goalie (lynquist?) in the locker room before the game? Had about 5 Red Bulls and gatoraids there and he was wolf them down!! Lol. Probably be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2008)

Did you see that on NBC?

I tend to watch CBC or TSN. I think the commentators are more knowledgeable about the game.

But having said that, some NBC NHL commentators are also employed with TSN.

It's great that you are still playing hockey Karren.

Do you play in an "over the hill" league? Or do you just get together with friends?


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it was the local NbC station!! Mostly they have been on Versus on Comcast...

Over the hill!! Lol. Over 25 league!! Keeps the 18 year old out that just want to kick your ass and fight!! Lol

We have 14 teams, 14 on a team and we redraft the teams ever 10 weeks.. 5 seasons, 72 games a year!! Its a blast!! Have a lot of Canadians playing (frost backs - snuck accross the border or something).





And our team has a young russian player!! Who's pretty good when he shows up!!

Its basically a bunch of old guys and girls trying not to get hurt!! My hand is killing me from blocking a slapshot. And we have another game tommorow night.... I'm going to die!! Lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 28, 2008)

arggghhhh


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2008)

Philly won 3-2. So Montreal has a little hill to climb. Series is 2-1 for Philly.

I wanted to switch gears and talk about the 2008 IIHF World Champion Hockey. The games are in Halifax and Quebec City, from May 2 to 18.

Group A - Sweden Switzerland, Belarus, and France

Group B - Canada, US, Latvia and Slovenia

Group C - Finland, Slovakia, German and Norway

Group D - Czech Republic, Russia, Denmark and Italy

I think Sweden, Canada, Finland, and either Russia or the Csech Republic will be the top teams. Sorry, the US will have better luck next year - maybe.

Any predictions on the Worlds?


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2008)

is the IIHF what determines who is in the Winter Olympics?

i saw a good portion of the Montreal - philly game . i really hate the Flyers now... ughh


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2008)

Good question Darla, this paragraph explains the 2010 Olympic qualification:

"The council also decided that the 2008 IIHF World Championship in Canada (Quebec City &amp; Halifax, May 1 â€“ 18) will serve as the qualifying tournament for the 2010 Vancouver Olympics. The top nine teams in the IIHF World Ranking following Canada 2008 will earn direct qualification to the 12-team Olympic tournament. The remaining three teams will be determined through a number of Olympic qualifying tournaments, played in the autumn of 2008 and early 2009.

Source:

Men's Olympic format 2010, four-man official system


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2008)

Well after our win tonight.... I got kind of an assist... When a slapshot from the point bounced off my arm and the other wing tipped it in.. Ohh and I got a hugh bruse! Lol.

But anyway... We were talking about the playoffa in the locker room tonight and figure the Penns can't keep winning and the first loss could be catastroiphic.. But then again maybe just maybe the Penns are just that good!! Every other team is winning AND loosing.. So maybe we are just playing crappy teams?? Or maybe not!! Well see!!

Sorry to hear the canadiens lost!! Ok I lied !! I'm not really sorry!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2008)

where are all the second round series at. who will win it all?


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got the inside scoop from my dentist...... Rita... She's a hockey nut and a fantitic dentist... She and Carolyn both lust after Sid btw!! Lol

But she's seeing that after Montreal won game 1 in OT..... Philly has gotten better with each game... Which doesn't bode well for Montreal...

And Detriot is certantly going to win the West.. So my Redwings vs Penguins cup series is looking very probable baring a complete melt down!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not making any predictions just yet. Montreal is only behind one game.

Pittsburg has to win the nex two games. Dallas is pretty hot and so is Detroit.

I'll make a final wager when the next round starts - but I haven't bailed on Montreal yet.


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2008)

That last Montreal game was not good. hey i went with your recommendation Carolyn.


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2008)

I can definately see some sports wagering opertunities!! Last time I bet on a game I won a $50 Victoria Secret gift card! Takes sports betting to a whole new level when you can win lingerie!!





And you took a Canadian's advice on a Canadian team, Darla?? Kind of like taking a French womans advice on Chanpaign... Or french fries? Lol


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not making any predictions just yet. Montreal is only behind one game.Pittsburg has to win the nex two games. Dallas is pretty hot and so is Detroit.

I'll make a final wager when the next round starts - but I haven't bailed on Montreal yet.

Ohh contrar!! Pittsburh has to win 2 of the next 5 games... The rangers have to win the next 4 games out of 5!! I'll go with the odds...


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok... Penns need 1 out of 4. The NyR's need 4 out of the next 4..

I'm in shock that the Penns just keep winning.. What's the presidence for sweeping anyway? I need to look that up! Watched the Colorado vs Detroit game... Stayed up late and slept on the couch!! Lol. And the Wings look good!!! If Foresberg wouldn't keep getting dumb ass penelties which Detroit took advantage of!! A 4 minute double minor for HS and drawing blood... Lol.

So who's playing tonight?


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2008)

i saw at least a good part of that game. truth is the Rangers would have to play amazing to stop the Pens at this point and they would have to have things break their way. sort of the way Boston had it against the Yankees a few years ago. i kind of don't see that happening though.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... Penns need 1 out of 4. The NyR's need 4 out of the next 4.. 
I'm in shock that the Penns just keep winning.. What's the presidence for sweeping anyway? I need to look that up! Watched the Colorado vs Detroit game... Stayed up late and slept on the couch!! Lol. And the Wings look good!!! If Foresberg wouldn't keep getting dumb ass penelties which Detroit took advantage of!! A 4 minute double minor for HS and drawing blood... Lol.

So who's playing tonight?

Hi Karren,

Do Penguins wear lipstick ?


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! No but ice hockey is the only sport where guys can "legally" wear garter belts, girdles and stockings! Lol.

Guess that's what attracted me to the sport? That and being able to knock someone on their ass while wearing garter belts, girdles and stockings!!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2008)

New York, NY -- (Sports Network) - New York Rangers left wing Sean Avery was hospitalized Wednesday morning with a lacerated spleen.

The Rangers said Avery was injured during Tuesday's Eastern Conference semifinal game against the Pittsburgh Penguins and was taken to St. Vincent's Hospital in New York. He will miss the remainder of the playoffs, but is expected to make a full recovery in the offseason.

Avery had an assist in Tuesday's game and has four goals with three assists for seven points in eight games this playoff season. The Rangers suffered a 5-3 setback to the Penguins on Tuesday and have lost the first three games of the best-of-seven series. They face elimination on Thursday in Game 4 at Madison Square Garden.

Wow!! That changes things... Probably not the end results but I don't like to see anyone hurt and knocked out of the playoffs because of an injury!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder if Avery was injured in the game or if he got down and dirty with a call girl, after the game? hehe

Dallas won last night in overtime.

Montreal plays tonight - the series isn't over yet.


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2008)

Funny I was wondering the same thing!! I didn't see anyone spear Sean during the game!! Maybe he accidentally fell on his stick getting out of his car?? Or Jagr and him were messing around in the shower room!!





Bet you can get a Avey bobble head doll cheap on ebay, Carolyn!! Lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2008)

hey i heard a good rumor this morning. Jagr is a free agent end of this season and may be coming back to Pens.

true?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2008)

Jagr used to be with the Pens. I don't think he and they parted ways on good terms. As I recall, Jagr had a difficult time getting on the money he was entitled to.

I wouldn't hold my breath on the prospect of Jagr playing with Sid.


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2008)

Besides a serious lack of vowels in his names!! Hahahah. We sure the hell don't want him back!! When he was young and stupid he was ok (shoot puck, get check) but as he "im-matured" on us he got all full of himself!!! Just look at the way he celebrated his score last night.. Yeah it was a good goal (still amazed at that angel) but he was like acting that "look at me I'm gods gift to hockey". Lol. Jerk!!!

He check out this Stanley Cup playoff stats site from someone in of all places....

HAWAII

http://moo.hawaii.edu:1749/hockey/stanleycup.html

Go figure? Lol.

Now that's interesting thought.... Playing a Stanley Cup playoff game on the big island! Hula dancer cheerleaders!! Yeah so they look a little blue from the cold!! Hehehe. They will pink up when during the intermissions!!


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Flyers 4 - Montreal 2.... Montreal came back with two quick goals in the end of the third to tie it 2-2... but Philly responded with one to go ahead.... then the open netter with seconds to go.... Philly up 3 games to one.....


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

sadly i started watching only minutes before those 2 goals in 40 seconds. Excellent! only to see the ending.......


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Ya didn't miss much!! lol

And out west..... Half way througjh the 2nd period San Jose ties it up with a short handed goal after Zubov mishandles a pass... I always like Zubov... He used to play for the Penns... Good D....

Is it me or does SJ's goalie look like a dwarf?? Sorry.... Little person!! His head barley clears the cross bar!!

Does Hatcher still play for Dallas? Darian? I knew his brother when he played for the Penns... Used to run into him at the local tropical fish store... He had a hugh collection!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

See Darla, that's the problem. If you had been watching the game from the beginning Montreal would have won. LOL

When we were kids, my brother and I use to believe that we helped win or lose a game, just by watching.

On a serious note, I think they should have let Price play goal. He was the one that got Montreal this far.


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

unfortunately it didn't work for me that way in the Washington series.


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Hahahaha.... I forgot to watch the Penguins game last night and they won anyway!!!






Montreal needs to try something...


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

Karren

Are you getting nervous that Pitts might play Philly for the eastern division?

Might become a self fullfiling prophesy after all.

First it was the Democratic vote and then the Eastern conference show down - how much excitement can Pennsylvania take?


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Nervous!! Never!! The way I figure it Pitt will have a weeks rest over the Flyers... and we loath Philly!! We may be in the same state but the only thing connecting us beside a crappy turnpike and the William Penn's namesake is a pipeline that the Govenor (exmayor of Philly, btw) built after his election to suck all the tax dollars out of western PA right into Philly!! Grrrrrrrr

Bring them on!!!


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Ohhhh Nooooo!!! I can't watch the game tonight! I'm going to the High Scholl to watch the musical "Annie Get Your Gun".... When I'd rather be home watching "Sidney Shoot The Puck". Hahaha

Ohh well.. Maybe if Carolyn watches the game for me it will help them win!!





Glad the Sharks took a bit out of the Stars last night... I watched that interview with Danny Briere. After the Flyers game. He looks like he's 15 years old! Lol.

On an ESPN radio talk show this morning they were talking about playoff hockey... And how after the cameras leave the ice bags come out because to a person, everyone is playing with some sort of injury!! And that's where a little R and R while the other teams beat themselves up more is a good thing for the Penguins...IMHO Yeah a layoff in the middle of the season can destroy a hot streak but this is the quest for Lord Stanley's Cup!! And he who is healthier and can score wins!!!











As my favorite Tee Shirt says.... Hockey......... Nothing else matters.......

Nothing!!

GO Penguins


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

well what do you think Carolyn can Montreal repeat the performance of Washington and win two more to force a game 7?

and since you mention it Karren, PA does have a crappy Turnpike and whats up with these incredibly short entrance ramps? sometimes i swear ya need a Ferrari just to get in that line of traffic.

so does PA have a line dividing it East West between Pens &amp; flier fans? (sort of like its version of the Mason Dixon line going through State College)


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Close!!! Its more like the eastern continential divide.. Ya know where ya pee on the east side and it runs into the Atlantic Ocean and on the west side... The Gulf of Mexico!! That way we keep all that s#*t coming out of Philly heading away from us out west here!! Lol

And the turnpike was built in 1950... And hasn't been updated much since then.. Ya don't want to get me going on PennDOT or the Turnpike commission now!! Yaeh our roads suck because we have adverse geology? Funny how that adverse geology stops at all the state borders......


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And the turnpike was built in 1950... And hasn't been updated much since then.. Ya don't want to get me going on PennDOT or the Turnpike commission now!! Yaeh our roads suck because we have adverse geology? Funny how that adverse geology stops at all the state borders...... It is so true you drive down I-83 out of York and the road is narrow and rough until you hit the Maryland Line and then its like night and day.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

Do I think Montreal can turn it aroud? Well, they are going back to Montreal to play the next game. Fans always have a way of bringing out the best in the home team - and the worst out, in visiting teams.

Plus Philly may be a bit complacent as they don't have that much to lose - yet.

Briere is really young looking. But he is married and I think he has three little kids. Maybe he started young?

The game will be exciting tonight - I will be watching it for sure.

Wouldn't it be pathetic if NYR wanted to win the game for Avery?!


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

I think that the Rangers are just plain pathetic.. Hahaha... Its time for them to go play some golf!


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that the Rangers are just plain pathetic.. Hahaha... Its time for them to go play some golf!



why does hockey players golfing remind me of Happy Gilmour?


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Never saw Happy Gilmore before but I've seen some clips... Funny too most hockey players are really good golfers...

Bought a sweet new stick at lunch... An Easton Synergy... For under a hundred too... Got to have a good stick!! Problem is its blue.. Clashes with my green jersey.. Guess if I wear my blue stockings... And get some green tape for my stick I can pull of a whole new look!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

Oh my God - have you guys seen this? Penguin's captain was arrested for streaking!!!

Canadian minor league hockey player arrested for streaking : Hockey : Sports : Sympatico / MSN


----------



## Karren (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my God - have you guys seen this? Penguin's captain was arrested for streaking!!!
Canadian minor league hockey player arrested for streaking : Hockey : Sports : Sympatico / MSN

hahahaha... Some people will try anything.......... If I can find it I have a photo and an article that shows Jagr crossdressing in his home country for some kind of beauty contest!!!
You see Talbot is out witha broken foot tonight and Gary Roberts is in the lineup!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

I heard that Sygora (sp?) for Pitts might be out as well.

I was gonna say that the teams that get put out - their players are probably playing in the worlds. They'll have to play golf in June.

Do you folks know if ESPN or any other site is broadcasting the Worlds on the net? I know that TSN is going to.

I always compare ESPN to TSN except that TSN's commentators actually know what they are talking about.

Well wadaya know?

Seems like the Penguins have to play another game hehe

NYR 3 Pitts 1 series is now 3-1 tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

did see most of the pens/rangers game tonight. sorry karren no gloating tonight


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2008)

I took the wife out to dinner and then to see "Annie get your gun".... bought myself a new hockey stick and bought the wife a LOT of new outdoor furniture https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f95...ml#post1371999 today so no matter what, I'm pretty happy... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2008)

NEWS FLASH - Avery is out of Intensive Care. Doctors have determined he is now stabile enough undergo a desperately needed Personality Implantation.

I was going over the stats - you must know how I enjoy organizing myself.

Eastern Conference:

Philly 3 - Mont 1

Next game Saturday (tonight) 7pm in Mont

Next two games are Sunday 7pm in Philly and Tuesday 7pm in Mont

Pitt 3 - NYR 1

Next game Sunday 2pm in Pitt

Next two games are Monday 7pm in NYR and Wednesday in Pitt, time unsure

Western Division

Detroit over Avalanche in 4 games

Dallas 3 - Sharks 2

Next games Sunday 9pm in Dallas and Tuesday 10pm in San Jose

Not sure who Detroit will face but I still have faith in Montreal.


----------



## Karren (May 3, 2008)

Hahahahah!! Glad Avery is ok....


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2008)

Ohhhhh Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! That was a hockey game!! Won in Ot by marian Hossa!!! It's the Penguins vs the Flyers for the cance to play for Lord Stanley's Cup!!

Condolences to Montreal......


----------



## -Liz- (May 4, 2008)

Thank you, i appreciate the condolences...well i hope philly getd creamed lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2008)

The NHL PLayoffs aren't the only games in town.

Why you should give a damn about the World Championships - NHL Experts Blog... - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

Canada plays US on Tuesday 3:30 pm

Congrats to Pittsburg. The officiating was terrible. Wonder if the Pens bribed the referees to look the other way when Pitt gave high sticks? Or how 'bout the three BS penalties on one NYR, all in one period. Don't tell me this is what Pitts has to do to win a game.

Now Pitts has to play against Philly. Wait a second, isn't Philly the team that Pitts purposely lost to, so they wouldn't have to play em?


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2008)

Hey Carolyn!! Ya notice that jagr did not have a single shot in regulation? Don't know if he had one in ot or not.... I thought we had it wrapped up with a 2-0 lead but damn if they didn't come back quick.... and yeah the officials sucked


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2008)

It was a good game - just pulling your leg.

I think that Jagr might have played his last game, in the NHL. Maybe the Russian Superstar league will take him. Shenehan might be retiring.

I saw the huge outdoor screen near the Igloo. Did you catch some rays and watch the game there?

Do they ask for donation to the food bank, if you want to watch the screen?

Toronto has the Rogers Dome - use to be called the Sky Dome. They let people come in to watch broadcasted games but the fans have to bring in food donations.


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2008)

I wish I could have gone downtown.... but i had to mow the lawn and get our old lawn furniture ready to sell at a charity garage sale.... So I sat in the garage, in one of the chairs, and my wife walked in one time and I was tapeing my new stick, watching the game... Found some old orange tape... for my blue stick... A Kodak moment for sure... lol Between periods I would run out and mow a bit of grass.... When the game was on... The whole neighborhood was completely silent....


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

Well its set!! The frozen four..... Dallas vs Detroit and Pittsburgh vs Philly.... One step closer to my predict of the Penguins winning Lord Stanley's cup in 7 games over Detroit!!

Dallas won over San Jose in 4 overtimes.. 8th longest game in playoff history... I went to bed at the begining of the first OT period... Glad I did too.. The Star's captn Morrow put a wicked check on a SJ player who was skating along the boards with his head down... Put him out of the game... Darius Kasperitis was great at doing that to forwards coming down into the zone... Not loking up.. Booooommmm.... Definately concussion time!!

Keek your head up and keep your stick on the ice!!

Looks like the fun begins with the Redwings taking on the Stars on Thursday and the Penns vs the evil Flyers on Friday (when I'm driving home from a business trip no doubt!! Grrrrr)


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

Frozen Moment!!! Hope this shows up!! What do you think Jagr is saying to Sid, Carolyn? "Nice game.......... F#*king A*#hole". In Cezc? Lol


----------



## Darla (May 5, 2008)

they do look pretty civilized in that last picture despite what looked like a very physical game. i think i have just seen *Slapshot *too many times and expected the line to turn into a brawl. Did you know the Hanson brothers are still making appearances ?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 5, 2008)

Maybe Jagr is reminding Crosby to get paid prior to each game.

Kind of an interesting - Jagr was once Pitt's captain, when he was much younger.

I tried to watch the Dallas game - I saw the hit. Scott Stevens would be proud.

I'm glad that Dallas beat San Jose - I think they are the better team.

I will miss the shark tank and the arrival of the players, on to the ice.

Ok, I wrote out the schedule if anyone is interested in organizing their schedules for the next two weeks.

Detroit Red Wings vs Dallas Stars

Thur May 8 in Det

Sat May 10 in Det

Mon May 12 in Dal

Wed May 14 in Dal

Sat May 17 in Det

Mon May 19 in Dal

Wed May 21 in Det

Philadelphia Flyers vs Pittsburg Penguins

Fri May 9 in Pitts

Sun May 11 in Pitts

Tues May 13 in Phil

Thur May 15 in Phil

Sun May 18 in Pitts

Tues May 20 in Phil

Thur May 22 in Pitts

Here are two pages worth reading:

3rd Round - PIT-PHI

3rd Round - DET-DAL


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

Yeah!! Mater of fact one of the Hanson Brothers lives in the Burgh.. And manages an ice complex for Robert Morris U...

http://www.rmuislandsports.org/activ.../our-team.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Ha...Hanson_brother)

Nice guy. I get emails from him weekly promoting their ice time and pickup hockey..


----------



## Darla (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Mater of fact one of the Hanson Brothers lives in the Burgh.. Dave manages an ice complex for Robert Morris U... www.rmu.edu I think.. Nice guy. I get emails from him weekly promoting their ice time and pickup hockey..
I think I heard one isn't really a brother of the other two?

yes you are correct and in this day and age even have their own website.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2008)

God I am so friggin bored!

There is no game on tonight!

Thank goodness there is a World game on tomorrow - Canada vs US.

It's on at 3:30pm but I hope TSN will show it again in the evening.


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

Hahahaha..... Top Gear is on BBC America tonight, Carolyn!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2008)

Our stations don't carry Top Gear. Maybe the Discovery Channel should.

I just sat through Dancing With The Stars - it really blows.

Maybe a hockey player needs to do that show - show everyone what a real athlete is made of!

Oh well, I'll just have to watch Mike Rowe do a Dirty Job. Sigh...


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

They should have "Cross-checking with the Stars"!!!!



Maybe you'll just have to find a Mythbuster Marathon or something.... Where they blow stuff up!!!!


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2008)

No Top Gear here either. When i read that i immediately switched on the TV . too bad. I still can only find Top Gear on Bittorrent. what episode did they have on? Have you seen the one where they go to the North Pole?


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

No.. Not yet.. I saw the one where they raced through the desert.. And where they raced the cars full of water.. I think this was the current season, episodes 1,3,4 and 10. I burned it to a dvd.. Yell at me if ya want a copy....


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No.. Not yet.. I saw the one where they raced through the desert.. And where they raced the cars full of water.. I think this was the current season, episodes 1,3,4 and 10. I burned it to a dvd.. Yell at me if ya want a copy.... I would love it! If you want i can send you the North Pole one and a couple of others including the one where a bobsled down the track, races a rally car on the bobsled track access road.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2008)

Did y'all see Canada kick the US' ass today at the Worlds?

Dany Heatley got the wining goal - damn he's good!


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did y'all see Canada kick the US' ass today at the Worlds?Dany Heatley got the wining goal - damn he's good!

score?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2008)

"Dany Heatley scored with 46.8 seconds left to give Team Canada a 5-4 win over the United States at the men's world hockey championship Tuesday afternoon in Halifax."

Hockey - Sports - CBC.ca


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

World what?




Isn't that for players that aren't good enough to contend for Lord Stanley's Cup???


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2008)

bet that made his day!


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

That looks like a goal to me!! Broke the plane of the red line!!! lol Where's the instant replay??


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2008)

i think Carolyn saw the game. i saw replays on ESPN Sports center and they said replay said no goal.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2008)

I saw that play and it was not a goal. The puck has to completely cross the red line. The camera angles showed that the puck only crossed the line by 1/2.

Karren - Are you throwing the American players under the bus for not being good enough to continue in the playoffs? tsk tsk

It's funny that the Canadians on the NHL teams are the ones that win the cup, for the American cities. Just saying...

The Russian World's Team is hot! They have Nabby now - Canada is gonna have a harder time, that's for sure.


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's funny that the Canadians on the NHL teams are the ones that win the cup, for the American cities. Just saying...
The Russian World's Team is hot! They have Nabby now - Canada is gonna have a harder time, that's for sure.

I remember sitting in a bar in Vancouver with my friend from Toronto. I learned two things that day about Canadians, don't make fun of their hockey teams or their money. will never forget that advice.


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren - Are you throwing the American players under the bus for not being good enough to continue in the playoffs? tsk tsk

.

If I remember the last olympics, the American players didn't need my help throwing themselves under the bus!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2008)

If memory serves me, the Canadians didn't do very well either.

Gretzky kept some of his pals on the team - like Bertuzzi - and didn't bother to include Sidney.

Surprise - it was the younger players that got Canada as far as they did. The older players were useless.

Maybe next time Wayne will get the right guys on the team, not just the ones in the old boys network.

Ok ladies, its time to talk about something that is near and dear to our hearts - beauty!

I am curious as to who you think has the worst playoff beard, and the best.

My votes:

Philadelphia's Daniel Briere looks 18+ with his facial hair.

San Jose's Niedemeyer looks 60+ with his beard.

Playoff Beard .com - Where the NHL get's hairy! NHL Hockey news, coverage, and more!


----------



## Karren (May 8, 2008)

Hahahaha!! Well Sids beard is pretty weak... Even his team mates are kidding him about it!!

Obviously were are watching the game for different reasons, Carolyn!! Hahaha. Hits, checks, passes and goals.... And what the cute girls in the stands are wearing!!





Go Derroit!!! Well at least for this round!


----------



## Karren (May 8, 2008)

Deeeetroit is up 1 - 0 early in the first period... Octipies... will fly tonight!! lol

update - 4 minutes left in P1... 2 - 0





Update - P2 + 7 minutes... 3 - 0








4 - 1


----------



## Karren (May 9, 2008)

Penns vs Flyers tonight.... Hope I can find the game on the radio!!! Driving 6 hours back home and would hate to miss a minute of the play-by-play!!!!


----------



## Darla (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Penns vs Flyers tonight.... Hope I can find the game on the radio!!! Driving 6 hours back home and would hate to miss a minute of the play-by-play!!!! i have no Tivo, but one you could control remotely via the internet would be great!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 9, 2008)

Just checked with CBC TV - the game starts at 7:30.

I bet the police would be sympathetic if you told em why you were speeding to get home!


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2008)

And it 3 to 2 Penns over the Flyers at the end of the first period... What a shoot fest!! Malkin, Crosby and Sakora for the Penns!!

We drove 90 mph to get into radio range for the start of the game... When we hit Clarksburg we could hear the game only on the north side of the mountains and on the south side of the next hill we listened to Pink Floyd!! Lol. Got to go.. Might get home intime for the third period!

Go Penns... Flyers suck!!!


----------



## Darla (May 10, 2008)

good game so far


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2008)

Yeah!! Malkin with a short handed goal in the second... Penns - 4. Evil Flyers - 2.


----------



## Darla (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Malkin with a short handed goal in the second... Penns - 4. Evil Flyers - 2.









&amp;then all of a sudden the game got boring!


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2008)

That's because the Flyers ran out of gas!!! hahaha and Congrats to the Baby Penns who beat the Baby Flyers in 5 games to move on in the American Hockey League Calder Cup race!!!

Go Pittsburgh Penns and Go Scranton Penns!!! lol

Made it home safe and sound.... Am I pooped.......


----------



## Darla (May 10, 2008)

after that first period i was seriously expecting like 8 goals


----------



## Dragonfly (May 10, 2008)

American Hockey League - isn't that the league for flunky - not good enough - almost but not quite - NHL players?

The Worlds are on - who cares about those brides maids?!


----------



## Karren (May 11, 2008)

Penguins coach came from the AHL!!!





and Detroit's winning in the second period!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2008)

I think Detroit will have this is five.

Nice dive by Osgood - Ribiero better not get disciplined for Osgood's oscar nomination.

Two octipi - Joe Louis Aren must have smelled good...


----------



## Karren (May 11, 2008)

My wife asked me if I was going to watch the game tonight... Ahhh yeah!! Then she said "why would they schedule a game on mothers day?". And I couldn't resist.... Wy would the schedule Mothers day when the penguins were playing?



. I'm in deep trouble here I fear!! Hahaha


----------



## Darla (May 11, 2008)

I would always hear the same thing when they would schedule soccer game s on mothers day. they still do we have one tonight


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2008)

Ya know - some mothers love hockey! All sports really.

I say keep it coming - especially when the athletes are so hot - great mother's day gift!


----------



## Darla (May 11, 2008)

back to hockey is anything going to happen to that San Jose player who speared the goalie at the end of the game? a suspension?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2008)

Darla, that was a dive by Osgood. Ribiero just swatted at him.

If these players can't stand the heat then it's time to get out of the playoffs!


----------



## Darla (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, that was a dive by Osgood. Ribiero just swatted at him.If these players can't stand the heat then it's time to get out of the playoffs!

ok i guess when i saw the replay it was the commentator that made a huge thing about it and he said there might be something that would come out of it. (ok so it was a newbie reaction)


----------



## Karren (May 12, 2008)

Penguins 4 - Flyers 2..... Penns up 2 to zip and we move to Philly.....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2008)

Darla, what have I said about commentators? Even Bud Light has a series of commercials mocking sports commentators.

Ott, Osgood and Ribeiro each received a fine from the last Detroit/Dallas game. They'll all be playing again tonight. Hardly a suspension was warranted.

Did you see that shot the Philly player took in the face? 50 stitches!!!


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

i hear you Carolyn, its just that they showed it like 5 times and in slo-mo. its probably a good thing i was never on a jury


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2008)

Darla, your's talking about Osgood getting hit in the chest/shoulder area?

Do you know how much padding those goalies wear?

Osgood is lucky he didn't get a fine for falling on the ground and rolling around like he had just given birth.

"Taking a dive" is finable as well.

He's lucky I wasn't on the jury lol.

These guys will do anything to draw a penalty! Don't get caught up in the theatrics.


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

yep LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2008)

Are you going to watch the game tonight - its in Dallas.

There should be some good pay back hits tonight!


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

i'll only watch the exciting parts! like when they score or something.

they sure have been accommodating about that with the exception of period 3 game 1 of the pens/flyers.


----------



## Karren (May 12, 2008)

50 stiches!! Wow!! My boss was in the stands near there and he said there was a lot of blood on the ice!! About time someone convinced these guys that a cage is the only way to go!! When your out there ya don't even notice its on and I'd rather save my eye sight........ Plus covering a big ass scar with makeup would really suck!! Lol

I might split the screen and have the Detroit game on silent... I don't think Dallas will muster much of a comeback!!! Plus Top Gear is on tonight and its build your own anphibian car night!! Yeaaaaa...


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2008)

Damn if Detroit doesn't look fantastic!! 5-2 over the Stars.. And a 3 - 0 lead in the series.. The Czec kid (Datyan?) with the name I can't remember got a hat trick..

And did you see that fall by Dallas's Morrow? Where he was trying to put a wicked check on one of the Wing's D behind the net... And the D side stepped the hit. Morrow bounced off the boards and landed on his back with his left arm tucked behind his back... Holy crap that looked like it hurt.. Arms are not ment to bend backwards like that!! He went to the LR for a few minutes and was back out on the ice his next shift.. I'd be in the hospital. Lol. They kept showing it in slowmo.. Stop alright already!!! My arms starting to hurt just thinking about it!!

Penns at Philly tonight!! Should be a good game... And we already know who's going to win!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 13, 2008)

I watched the game - Detroit and Dallas. It was pretty good. Detroit looks effortless. I saw the hit on Morrow - wow. You know you are in the big league when something like that occurs.

I always thought Modano was the captain. I wonder if it was hard on his ego to give it up to Morrow?

Dallas will be lucky to take one - Detroit is definately gonna take the western division.

Pittsburg better have their eyes wide open - they are gonna meet their match with Detroit.


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2008)

Yeah Carolyn!! That's what I fear... I keep comparing the way the Penns skate to the way the Red wings skate and the wings are fast and always moving it seems... And Osgood looks impervious... And they have Hasek for a backup!! Ekkkkk.

But we have youth (18 players born after 1980 vs the RW's 14 and chellios is like 150 years old) and we have our secret wepon!! Laraque!!! Lol. Sic um Georges!!! Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2008)

Penns win again!!! Up 3 games to zipoooo!!!











I actually didn't watch much of the game... I listened toi the first peripod when the wife and I went to Kmart... Then had it on in the garage with the sound off while I cleaned up... And flipped back to check the score during the third P... An episode of Stargate SG-1 that I never saw before was on!! Lol.

Frankly the Philly fans looked stunned!!! Don't know why the should be if they really watched the first 2 games!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2008)

I thought it was the best game of the series - but a little too late.

What do you think of mandatory shields?

The player took the hit in the forehead and part of his eye.

I think these players need to be saved from themselves.


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it was the best game of the series - but a little too late.
What do you think of mandatory shields?

The player took the hit in the forehead and part of his eye.

I think these players need to be saved from themselves.

Ohh Yea!!! I wear a full face mask.... The college kids, the amature kids and the High School kids all wear one!!! If it were injuries from a job or an automobile, the government would be down on top of them in a heart beat!!! lol


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2008)

Hey Carolyn!! I'm wearing my Penguins tie today!!! Everyone at work has said something nice!! No flyers fans here!! Lol. Its the old 90's logo.. With the stylized bird.. But hey!! Its cute!! I need to get a new one before the finals start!! Maybe some matching earrings too!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2008)

I thought you'd be swinging a white towel at work haha

At Christmas, when your office members exchange Secret Santa gifts, how many penguin paraphenial have you received?

I'm watching three games today:

Sweden vs Czech is on now

Canada vs Norway at 3:30

Detroit at Dallas 7pm

Here are the next few games

Thursday, May 15 Pitts at Phil, Game 4 7:30

Saturday, May 17 Dallas at Detroit, Game 5 1:30

Sunday, May 18 Phil at Pitts, Game 5 3:00


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2008)

Must be nice!!! I'm driving to a meeting!! And the only towel I own is a "Terrible" towel!

And I'm watching the game tonight and tommorow but I really believe that the Penns and Detroit will be resting this weekend while the Philly and Dallas players are out playing golf!!


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2008)

Ohh and we don't do secret santa... Were a coal company so we all get lumps of coal in our shoes!! Lol


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2008)

Ok so with 3:14 left in the game and Dallas is up 3-1...... maybe the Redwings and the Stars will be playing this weekend but the Penguins will be resting... And maybe if Dallas can force their demise to the 7th game that will wear down the Wings and make the Penns unstopable...

(cue wicked laugh)

whahahahahahaha


----------



## Dragonfly (May 15, 2008)

Karren, your wicked laugh is eerily similar to your mood haha.

I sure got my fill of hockey today. I don't know what I'm gonna do in a month - watch road hockey I guess. I'm getting teary eyed lol.

Dallas put up a good fight - we'll see if they can win again on Friday.

Now for World's info:

It's a Semifinal doubleheader - Russia vs Finland, Friday at 12:50pm, and Canada vs Sweden, Friday at 4:50pm

And in the evening, Dallas at Detroit 7:30ish

It's do or die for Philly on Thursday. I can't believe they are having the defenseman with the bad eye, back in the game.

Wonder if he'll be spouting a brand new viser?

Am I the only one that is noticing Malkin is getting his ass kicked?

Good strategy by the Flyers - they know he is more of a threat then Sid.

Check out this blog:

THN.com Playoff Blog: Crosby vs. Malkin - still ludicrous? : Hockey : Sports : Sympatico / MSN


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2008)

so not pens night huh? still better to be in pens situation than the flyers!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

Sigh..................................


----------



## Dragonfly (May 16, 2008)

It's hockey-o-rama today!

From the Worlds: Canada vs Swedes 12:50 and Russia vs Finland 4:50

Dallas at Detroit 7:30ish

Memorial Cup starts tonight 7:00ish in Kitchener, Ontario

The Memorial Cup is in memory of the soldiers that have lost their lives in WWI and WWII.

There are only four teams in this well respected tournament:

Kitchener Rangers, who host the tournament

Belleville Bulls, of the OHL

Chiefs represent the WHL, of the Quebec league

Olympics of the Quebec Junior A's

The winner of this tournament is considered the best junior A team in Canada.

Many of the NHL's brightest stars are alumni, including Sid the Kid, who played in the Memorial Cup in London,Ontario a few years ago.


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

Your going to OD on hockey and the withdrawls are going to hurt bad after the playoffs, Carolyn!! Better start weening yourself off hockey.. Maybe watch the pingpong channel? Or take up darts... Hmmm. Bad idea.. Too sharp for someone in your condition!! how about badmitten?


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2008)

i wonder if there is a hockey channel like there is a golf channel in the US? replaying old hockey games, best goals, best fights etc.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 16, 2008)

There are a few hockey channels. The Toronto Maple Leafs have one.

The NHL has its own channel.

They probably play a lot games over again.

Plus there are hockey shows made - a dopey one in Canada called MVP. It's about hockey wives, puck bunnies and hockey players. Kind of like Desperate housewives on ice.

Russia beat Finland. Russia will play either Canada or Sweden for the gold medal.

Canada plays Sweden at 5 - they are both good teams but I think Canada has the edge.

Did anyone notice that I predicted that these 4 teams would be the ones to watch at the Worlds?


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2008)

are most hockey wives ex-puck bunnies (love these terms)


----------



## Dragonfly (May 16, 2008)

Puck bunnies to hockey players are like groupies to musicians. They are easy girls that try to have sex with a hockey player. Perhaps their ultimate goal is to latch on to a player, become his girlfriend and then his wife - I'm sure it has happened.

But to call a hockey wife a former puck bunny would be quite insulting - unless she was. But I think a lot of the players marry high school sweet hearts. Or women they have met through friends and so forth.

Team owners and managers want the players to avoid these girls like the plague. Especially when the players are still in the juniors.

But once a player is in the big leaugue, he has to look after himself.

I heard a story about Wendle Clark (played for Toronto) receiving naked pictures of women, mailed to him. They were "fans" and wanted to meet him.

I'm sure a lot of other athletes and celebrities get the same kind of photos and invitations.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 17, 2008)

Wow, after reading all of this I realize hockey is really interesting! I started googling hhockey and things, it's really interesting. I was really surprised to find that the Maple Leafs have an AMERICAN farm team. In fact I found this cool picture of their Zamboni-


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2008)

You rock Lisa! Hilarious!!!

Update on the scores:

Dallas Beat Detroit this afternoon. Game 6 is Monday 8pm in Dallas.

Philly plays Pitts 3pm on Sunday.

Finland beat the Swedes to take the bronze medal.

The gold medal game is 12:30 tomorrow afternoon - Canada vs Russia.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 17, 2008)

By the way, that's the picture on the Official Karren Hutton Cyber Personality fan club Tee Shirt. That's actually Karren on the Zamboni. I'm selling them for $20 a piece, including shipping, if you are interested!


----------



## Darla (May 18, 2008)

Lisa that is great!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Pens up 2 - 0 in the first!!!









Malone and Malkin!!!!


----------



## Darla (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pens up 2 - 0 in the first!!! 








Malone and Malkin!!!!

saw that. i think they're gonna do it!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, after reading all of this I realize hockey is really interesting! I started googling hhockey and things, it's really interesting. I was really surprised to find that the Maple Leafs have an AMERICAN farm team. In fact I found this cool picture of their Zamboni-http://i27.tinypic.com/2yuwxhy.jpg

I'm sending you my order!!! hahaha


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif saw that. i think they're gonna do it! No *think* about it!!! hahaha





20 minutes in the books... 40 to go and it's still 2 - 0!!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Halfway through the 2nd its Penguins









and Philly - zippo

End of the 2nd and it Penns 5.... Phillys zero....

What a blow-out....


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

And it's off to the big game for Lord Stanley's Cup for the Pittsburgh Penguins.... defeating the Philly Flyers 6 - 0....























I'm going out tommorow and buying me a new Penguins tie... and a matching set of earrings!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Pittsburg!

It makes me wonder what they were so afraid of Philly when they threw the decisive game that determined if they would start the playoffs against Philly.

The game to watch today was Canada vs Russia.

Russia won in overtime 5-4.

Kowalchuk tied the game to go into overtime then he scored the winning goal.

Canada was too complacent - I think they assumed they were going to win.

Ovenchkin was awesom as was Nabokov.

Dan Heatley was awarded the player of the tournament.

Never take a Russian for granted! They were excellent, well deserved!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Russians are good, Carolyn!! We have one on our team.... Hope he shows up since our playoffs start Tuedsay.... and we've dropped to fifth.... So we'll see.... Summer hockey starts in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 18, 2008)

So will you be in playoffs in one league as you start the summer league?

Your wife must be a saint.

This would happen in my childhood household.

My mom would be goin' crazy!

Good luck in your playoffs!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

Thanks!!! Yeah... She complains a bit about my hockey.... especially when we have a game on a holiday weekend.... or Mother's day... lol But I think that she thinks that the more hockey I play the less messing around with makeup I will do!!



They are not mutually exclusive!! lol


----------



## Darla (May 19, 2008)

Karren,

i have a Pittsburg Penguins cap now, wait i know nobody believes me so i will have to find the cheapest camera phone i can find and take a picture of it. lol &amp; its red too!

congrats to you


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2008)

Did anyone notice that when Sid accepted the trophy yesterday for the Eastern Conf Champs... That he didn't touch it or the table? matter of fact no one on the team is touching any of the Eastern Champ product incase they would get jinxed!!! lol

Stanley cup tickets are going for between $400 and $4,000 a seat.....


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2008)

Detriot vs Pittsburgh for the CUP!!!


----------



## Darla (May 20, 2008)

Go Pens!


----------



## Saja (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Detriot vs Pittsburgh for the CUP!!!



Well at least now Im able to cheer for Pittsburgh


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2008)

Let's get ready to R-U-M-B-L-E-!

The East vs the West - place your bets.

I think it will be a good fight but Detroit all the way!!!

Pitt at Det, 24th Sat 8pm

Pitt at Det, 26th Mon 8pm

Det at Pitt, 28th Wed 8pm

Det at Pitt, 31st Sat 8pm

Pitt at Det, 2nd Mon 8pm

Det at Pitt, 4th Wed 8pm

Pitt at Det, 7th Sat 8pm


----------



## Darla (May 20, 2008)

you asked for a prediction &amp; in my non-expert opinion I am going with Pittsburg in 6. just got this feeling.


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2008)

And in other hockey playoff news.......

Karren's team beat the evil black team 5-4 in the first round of their playoffs... Karren had a couple assists... The black team pulled their goalie with 2 minutes to go in the game but couldn't score... A near miss of the open net was so exciting that the fan went wild!!




.

That guys mon either got really excited or she stabbed herself with a knitting needle when she nodded off!! Lol

Next game Sunday night..


----------



## Darla (May 21, 2008)

does your wife at least go to watch you play?


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2008)

She and the family are coming to watch Sunday... Obviously they have mothing else to do.. Lol. usually they forget after a few years how exciting the game is and asked to never ever have to go watch again!! Hahaha. Last Mothers Day my present to my wife was she didn't have to come watch us!!


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2008)

what the schedule for the final series? where is hockeygirl?

hey here's my hat:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2008)

Hockey girl is going through withdrawls - there is no hockey tonight on any channel






I love these smilies!

Nice tats Darla

Pitt at Det, 24th Sat 8pm

Pitt at Det, 26th Mon 8pm

Det at Pitt, 28th Wed 8pm

Det at Pitt, 31st Sat 8pm

Pitt at Det, 2nd Mon 8pm

Det at Pitt, 4th Wed 8pm

Pitt at Det, 7th Sat 8pm

Be ready for the big game on Saturday. You could even buy an octopus and swing it around the house! Ok, maybe not.


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2008)

Wooo Hooo!! lol Tommorow if I have time I'm buying a new Penguin's tie... !! I keep staying in for lunch.... and they are opening Melon Arena up during games 1 and 2 for anyone to come watch the game on the jumbotron.. $5 each, donated to charity!!!

GO PENNS!!!


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2008)

Penguins athe Pittsburgh Zoo Support the Penguins Team!!!

Video

Let's see the Reed Wings beat that kind of support!!!


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2008)

Ok!! I'm pissed!!! I spent all lunch trying to find a new Penguins tie and a pair of earrings!! First the mall.. Nothing anywhere except Boscovs had a couple racks of those "Eastern Conference Champ" tee shirts!! Hell if Sid won't touch them I'm not going to jinx the team either!! Lol.

Then I went over to Kohl's.... Nothing.. Pirates and Steelers crap.. No Penguins at all!! Did try on a couple cute black and white Vera Wang dresses....



. But anyway...... I'm amazed that I'm going to have to wear my old logo stuff!! Which is really the new logo.. Kind of.. The current logo is the retro logo which is the old logo.. And I have mainly the stylized Penguin logo from the 80's and 90's... Ohhhh welll..

Guess I'll have to settle for a "Stanley Cup Champs" tee shirt in a couple weeks!!





GO PENNS!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2008)

If you drive to Detroit, I'll bet you can find lots of discarded penguin stuff.

Maybe you can download a picture of a penguin off the net and be creative...


----------



## Karren (May 24, 2008)

Hour and a half till game time!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2008)

I'll wager that you still wish the game hadn't started Karren hahaha

I guess it just goes to show you that you can't send boys in to do a man's job.

4 - 0 holy crap!

What was the omen - Fleury tripping on to the ice? Or how about Crosby being called Stephen?

One game down, three to go - bring on the octupi!!!


----------



## Karren (May 25, 2008)

LOL When he tripped I said to my wife.... "That's not a good start"!! Damn Detroit looks good!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2008)

I know, as soon as I saw him trip I said, "Oh no, cant be good."

Did you hear the announcer call Crosby, Stephen Crosby?

I'm thinking, this doesn't feel good.

I thought that the Penguins did pretty good in the first period - just couldn't capitalize on the power plays.

If they didn't have Fleury, the score would have been worse - cudos to him.

What happened to Malkin - stupid trip! He needed to contribute more!


----------



## Karren (May 25, 2008)

Yeah.. Seems like in the 2nd and 3rd periods every time the RW's came accross the blue line it was an odd man rush ........ Always the same formation too.. and the Penns never figured that out or reacted.. And our offense shut down after the first period. Well they have a day to think about it and hopefully they come out to play..

But on the positive side... My next playoff game is tonight at 7:00 and were 1-0.


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2008)

what a blowout. I've even seen stuff like that with my soccer team, they get behind and then they just cannot dig their way out and loose the concentration they need to come back.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Ok... We lost.... But checkout this sweet action shot.... Hd a break away but didn't score.... Blur from my sure speed.... hahaha or my son moved the camera!! lol


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2008)

cool pic!


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

. Don't mind that my stockings don't match my jersey!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2008)

That's a fabulous picture karren! I can see where Sid gets some of his mentoring.

Have you noticed that a lot of international teams have vertical stripes rather than horizonal designs?

I know the vertical stripes would be more flattering on me haha.


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2008)

karren is that when you had your breakaway?

will Pittsburg bounce back today?

what time is the game?


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's a fabulous picture karren! I can see where Sid gets some of his mentoring.
Have you noticed that a lot of international teams have vertical stripes rather than horizonal designs?

I know the vertical stripes would be more flattering on me haha.

hahahaha... If I had an oz of Sid's talent you woulnd't have seen me in the photo.....

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif karren is that when you had your breakaway?
will Pittsburg bounce back today?

what time is the game?

Yeah... The son caught me as I broke accross the blue line... and I sure hope so though the coach is messing with the lines already which I don't like at all....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2008)

The game is on 8pm tonight.

The Memorial Cup concluded yesterday - Spokane Washington Chiefs - part of the Canadian Hockey League - Western League, won 4-1 against hosts Kitchener Rangers.

When the Spokane captain passed the trophy to a fellow player, he dropped it and part of it trophy broke free.

YouTube - Memorial cup breaks in half spokane vs kitchener 2008

Betcha this is the NHL's biggest fear when Lord Stanley's Cup is hoisted! They must use a fake cup and leave the original in its display in Toronto.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Too funny!!! lol Did you ever read about all the antics and the Stanley Cup, Carolyn? It's a hoot... Kicked accross the canal in Montreal... left behind on the side of the road.... left in the bottom of one of the players pool's for the weekend!!! I have a book here somewhere.... i need to drag it out and read it again... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2008)

I found a great site that is all about Lord Stanley's cup:

Since 1995, the Stanley Cup has spent its summers travelling around the globe as the special guest of the NHL's championship team, its players and management.

Each Stanley Cup champion assumes possession of the trophy for 24 hours, and the Stanley Cup Journal gives you an insider's view through exclusive stories, videos, and photographs as hockey's holy grail visits locations around the globe.

The Stanley Cup Journal is updated from the last game of the Stanley Cup Final through to the end of summer. This is followed by additional accounts thereafter up until the official engraving and ring presentation.

The Stanley Cup Journal also features a number of special edition entries which follow the path of hockey's most prized trophy during its most incredible journeys.

If you have a minute, it's a fun site to check out:

Hockey Hall of Fame - Stanley Cup Journals: Main


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2008)

but no one has lost it yet right?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2008)

I think Karren said it was left behind somewhere.

Maybe Karren has those stats. Mine come from the Hockey Hall of Fame - I don't think they would give out any information that would "tarnish" the cup.

Hockey is really about family in some respects.

Kids learn the game, at young ages.

Mom and Dad go to all the practices and games.

The community supports the young players.

The bad boys and strippers make appearances after hours, away from the arena.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Here's a great site too... on all the odd historical monments of the Cup....

The Stanley Cup: A History of Abuse and Neglect

My favorite ones...

OTTAWA, 1903. A member of Ottawa's Silver Seven took the Cup home. The teammates found out, a scuffle ensued, and the Cup was tossed into a cemetery.

OTTAWA, 1905. After the Ottawa Silver Seven won the Stanley Cup, one celebrant boasted he could kick it across the frozen-at-the-time Rideau Canal (which links Ottawa on the Ottawa River with Kingston on Lake Ontario). In a day when the Cup was a football-sized bowl and when most hockey players also played rugby, he proceeded to drop kick it into the frozen canal. (Some sources list it as being submerged, however read on.) The partyers proceeded to party elsewhere, leaving the Cup behind. The next morning, the players realized that the Cup was still at the Canal, so they headed to recover the Cup and fortunately found it right where they left it On Colden Pond (or canal).

MONTREAL(?), 1906 or 1907. A Montreal club (possibly the Wanderers) wanted its picture taken with the Cup in the studio of photographer Jimmy Rice. After taking the photo, the team left, and the team left behind the Cup. It stayed in the studio for some months until Rice's mother (some sources say it was his wife or his housekeeper or his cleaning lady) used it as a vase, as it held red geraniums in the Studio window.

Surprised it survived 100+ years.... LOL


----------



## Saja (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but no one has lost it yet right? Nope....not even when it goes jetskiing!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2008)

Hey Saja, CBC showed Mark Messier with the cup in PEI.

Did you go to the arena to watch the ceremonies?

I hope the Pitts gets it together or Detroit will win in 4.

Malkin needs to start passing or what the point in having him play - every time he plays there are 3 wings on him.

Very cheap shot by Roberts on Franzen.

Hasn't Pitts learned that Detroit doesn't retaliate - they just win.


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2008)

ooh another tough loss, pittsburg played a little better but not enough.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2008)

I found this in Perez hilton's column Tuesday may 27, 08 Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton

*Embracing the Metro Within*

Filed under: Fashion Smashion &gt; Zportz &gt; Anna Wintour

New York Ranger hockey player Sean Avery started his 'internship' with fashion bible Vogue last week.

Why???

Why NOT???

He told Women's Wear Daily, the fashion industry's trade rag, "I wanted to immerse myself in fashion. I couldn't think of a better place to do it than Vogue."

He must have been inspired by ex-girlfriend Mary-Kate Olsen to explore his inner fashionista!

Avery may be getting paid minimum wage like all the other interns, but it's far from the ordinary experience.

According to reports, he may be appearing on the cover of the mag and is slated to attend the couture shows in Europe with Anna Wintour next month.

Wonder if he'll go back to hockey after the internship?

Wouldn't you take models, jet-setting, and clothes over the hockey puck?

We're jealous!

What do you guys think about this article?


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2008)

All I have to say is..........

How the hell can every single Red Wings pass go tape to tape and we can't break into the offensive zone???

Ahhhhh That feels better... lol

The large local fish market will not sell Octipi to anyone unless they have a PA drivers license...


----------



## Saja (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Saja, CBC showed Mark Messier with the cup in PEI.Did you go to the arena to watch the ceremonies?

I hope the Pitts gets it together or Detroit will win in 4.

Malkin needs to start passing or what the point in having him play - every time he plays there are 3 wings on him.

Very cheap shot by Roberts on Franzen.

Hasn't Pitts learned that Detroit doesn't retaliate - they just win.

Nope..... and ddint go the last time it was here either hahahah


----------



## SqueeKee (May 28, 2008)

Awww I'm so sorry I missed this thread






Pens creamed the Flyers but whooo hoo did the Flyers ever make mince meat out of the habs!!!



Yayyy!!! Now I don't really care who wins, except a itty bitty part of me would like it to NOT be the Pens


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2008)

The game is on tonight at 8 - Detroit at Pittsburg.

If Pitts wins - then we have a series.

If Pitts loses - then its Detroit all the way.

But let's not get ahead of ourselves - Pitts needs to get a goal first.


----------



## Saja (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww I'm so sorry I missed this thread



Pens creamed the Flyers but whooo hoo did the Flyers ever make mince meat out of the habs!!!



Yayyy!!! Now I don't really care who wins, except a itty bitty part of me would like it to NOT be the Pens





Wouldnt have anything to do with there being a newf on Detroit would it hahahahah


----------



## SqueeKee (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wouldnt have anything to do with there being a newf on Detroit would it hahahahah Maybe



If the Flyers can't win I might as well root for a team with someone a little closer to home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Danny Cleary for the win ftw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2008)

Ohhh noooo... Another Canadian joins the fray!! Lol... Darla and I are out numbered now!! . And a pittsburgh hater to boot..





I'm getting pretty demoralized here.. Hope they can put something together tonight but I'm fearing the worst..

Like they said in "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid".

Who are those guys??


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2008)

We Canadian Gals love our hockey!

You know, even if Pittsburg doesn't win - Sidney will be in our hearts.

Ok, in mine anyways hehe


----------



## SqueeKee (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We Canadian Gals love our hockey!
You know, even if Pittsburg doesn't win - Sidney will be in our hearts.

Ok, in mine anyways hehe

Yea





You know who's in my heart?

Marty Biron &lt;3

I wish I was more interested in the rest of the playoffs . . . maybe I should watch anyway just to see the pens lose



When's the next game?


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Darla (May 29, 2008)

ya happy, Karren? i bet

i only saw half of the third. working my plumbing project. this gets bigger by the moment.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2008)

Finally, a hockey game.

Penguins didn't give up in the third, and Malkin finaly made an appearance.

The next game is Saturday 8pm in Pitts. My bet is on Detroit.

They will want to go back to their city on Monday to kiss the cup.

Hopefully it won't fall apart.


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2008)

Yeah... THAT was playoff hockey!!!!!


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2008)

The RW's Holmstrum was being punished last night... Hey if ya want to plant yourself infront of Flurey then your going have to expect that the D is going to take you out.. And they sure did... Kromwall wasn't hitting like in games 1 and 2.. And the Pens Brooks Orpik was on fire... I counted 4 consecutive hits on one of his shifts...

And Sid with 2 goals!!

I'm still amazed at how well Detroit plays together.. You can't let your gard down one second else there on an odd man rush.. Crashing the net... I can't believe how quick Osgood was when that one puck was sliging towards the goal line.. Pretty good for an old guy!! Lol.

Hopefully game 4 the Penns stay with their game and don't let the Wings shut it down... None of that dumping as they came accross the blue line last night either.. Ok maybe a little.. Lol

The best place to watch highlights I've found is at www.tsn.ca


----------



## Karren (May 30, 2008)

Found another old Penguins tie I forgot I had.... Still the old logo but I'm wearing it to work today.. Last time I wore it was probably when Marrio won the cup!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2008)

Kee - Biron has the most amazing eyes.

Karren - I love that tie. But don't let Pitts get a hold of it - don't want them chocking after such a good game.

Next game - Saturday 8pm in Pitts


----------



## Darla (May 30, 2008)

Nice tie Karren. do you wear one all the time? i have to wear one Tuesday for this big meeting i have &lt;sigh&gt;

ok none of this is about hockey so how about the attached? nothing current but it is funny


----------



## Karren (May 30, 2008)

Thanks... And I wear a tie every day I'm in the main office... When out in the field its jeans.... Or business casual... Or a dress.


----------



## Darla (May 30, 2008)

we did away with ties a few years ago, although i have quite a few nice ones. I only wear them now if i am going to customer meetings. and i only have one suit i can wear.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2008)

Tie Domi is a pitbull!

Any idiot that provokes Domi, in the penalty box, deserves whatever happens to them.


----------



## Darla (May 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tie Domi is a pitbull! Any idiot that provokes Domi, in the penalty box, deserves whatever happens to them.

isn't he the one you mentioned to me about the big sex scandal with some politician?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2008)

You got it! He allegedly had an affair with a female member of parliament. A can't remember her name - Belinda something. They were photographed together in New York and Calgary.

The "affair" has since ended and she left politics to work for her father's company.

When Domi's wife filed for divorce, she mentioned that he had several affairs including a tryst with Tia Carriera.

Personally, I wouldn't go near him with a 10 foot hockey stick.


----------



## Darla (May 31, 2008)

Check out trophy presentation

Hockey catastrophy - Dumpalink.com


----------



## Dragonfly (May 31, 2008)

I can't see the link. In post 304, I showed a trophy presentation for the Memorial Cup - the trophy broke in two.

Is this the same video?

The big game is on tonight - 8 pm.

Detroit should be well rested. They found a new place to sleep.

Seems that fire alarms were being set off in their original hotel.

Apparently this is quite common when an opposing team comes to town.


----------



## Karren (May 31, 2008)

Yeah.... Those fire alarms are really loud too.... And they actually wouldn't let me on the same floor with the Red Wing's players any more either!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Darla (May 31, 2008)

Carolyn, you are right. it didn't think it was the same because the video starts at a different point and there are different camera angles. but you are correct.

i will watch tonight. I am hoping Pittsburg wins.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 31, 2008)

That's funny Karren.

I heard that it's sometimes an inside job when alarms go off - meaning Detroit wakes its own team up.

That video of the memorial cup is everywhere.

That was a replica trophy - who ever made it had to know it would get picked up, passed around and so forth. The captain hardly had it in his arms for 30 seconds before it fell apart. Crappy workmanship!


----------



## Darla (Jun 1, 2008)

bummer tough loss tonight, that last sequence at the end i though pens would score for sure

2-1


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess it comes down to who wants it more.

Where the heck was Malkin?

Do you know he has 2 points for the last 7 games?

Why don't we ask him why he sucks.

Oh that's right, he can't speak English.

No, he can speak English - just not to the media.

When it comes to the media, he can only speak Russian.

Malkin needs his team mates to get his stories straight.


----------



## Darla (Jun 1, 2008)

i am just surprised since Pittsburg had such an easy go of it early on. It will be a shame to see playoffs coming to and end. I did enjoy them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 1, 2008)

Darla, the teams from the eastern division are very offensive. That is the major strength. That's why the eastern division is more exciting to watch.

The western division is very defensive. Not as exciting but they definately know how to keep the opposing team from scoring.

The very first post I made a dig at the western division being boring.

But you have to keep in mind that the Detroit team has several players that have won Stanley cups. They know what it is like to win and they know what it takes.

To my knowledge, Gary Roberts of Pitts is the only pittsburg player to win a Stanley cup.

I made a joke about Malkin earlier. Aside from Crosby, he is the best player for pitts. And he absolutely sucked in this series.

Pittsburg should be very proud - they took a no where team and made it one of the best in the league. In 4 months it will start up all over again.


----------



## Darla (Jun 1, 2008)

experience does count and detroit seems to exude more of it right now


----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm from Detroit, our poor Pistons lost, our Tigers look like S**t, and don't get me started about the Lions, so....

Go Zetterberg and the Wings, Yea!

Sorry, I got excited,

Love, Tracy


----------



## Darla (Jun 1, 2008)

hey Tracy, good to see you. i sort of figured you would be for the Red Wings. I didn't really have a team picked since i wanted Washington and they lost first round. So i latched onto Penguins for the final.


----------



## Saja (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone hear about Luc Bourdon? Cannuck player killed back home in New Brunswick in a motor cycle accident? Pretty sad....only 21


----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey Tracy, good to see you. i sort of figured you would be for the Red Wings. I didn't really have a team picked since i wanted Washington and they lost first round. So i latched onto Penguins for the final. You and Karen Hutton, eh? OK I see how that works, lol. 
I'm not that much of a hockey nut. I love to watch from time to time. I have a cousin in Toledo that's a rabid fan. She's my age, and she and her mom watch all the time. Heaven forbid I call them when a game is on! Even if I haven't called them in months, it's like ah, don't you know our Red Wings are on?

Eeeeek!

-Tracy


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone hear about Luc Bourdon? Cannuck player killed back home in New Brunswick in a motor cycle accident? Pretty sad....only 21 Yea, really sad



I read that his mother begged him not to get a motorcycle




Looks like the cup may be visiting the Rock! Woot!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2008)

not going well tonight! from 2-0 in the first to 2-3 now.. it looks like Red Wings


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

Not so fast!!! Penns tie it with 40 some seconds to go!!! THIS IS GREAT HOCKEY!!!!!









The Penguins aren't going down with out a fight!!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2008)

i saw that. sudden death eh?


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah... No 4 o 4 and no shootout....... The way they are killing echother out there their may be a death before it's all over.... God I love hockey!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

3 to 3 tie at the end of the second OT....... I'm getting sleepy........... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2008)

i might not last . tomorrow is an early day for me


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

And Petr Sakora rips one past Osgood... Half way through tripple OT!! As the Penns beat the Wing IN Detroit!!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2008)

good ending to a good game. i think i am going to miss the hockey playoffs.


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow!!!

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Petr Sakora rips one past Osgood... Half way through tripple OT!! As the Penns beat the Wing IN Detroit!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol... Not me. Our draft is Thursday and call in on Friday so I suspect we'll be playing summer hockey this weekend!!




.

I love those 2 week off seasons!! Lol


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Petr Sakora rips one past Osgood... Half way through tripple OT!! As the Penns beat the Wing IN Detroit!!!











Fleury had 55 saves. Unbelievable.


----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 3, 2008)

I didn't stay up to watch and just saw the highlights this morning...











But it looked like a great ending to a great game. Good job Penguins!

-Tracy


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *linda_marie_606* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fleury had 55 saves. Unbelievable. Originally Posted by *TracySchapes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't stay up to watch and just saw the highlights this morning...










But it looked like a great ending to a great game. Good job Penguins!

-Tracy

Yeah!! Marc Andre was standing on his head to make some of those saves.... Kept the Penns in the game..... Gonchar went out after getting crunched bad but came back for the 3rd overtime to help and having a 4 minute power play because one of the Red Wings drew blood on a high sticking doesn't hurt either....
I was so wired that I stayed up till 3 am watching Top Gear on BBC America...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so tired - I didn't fall asleep until 2am. I got up at 8 - I am too old to go on 6 hours of sleep.

With all due respect, Detroit got a few CRAPPY penalties - including the two interferance penalties that they did not deserve.

Notice how the officials can't look at themselves when Crosby cries like a baby - he needs to learn that a true leader doesn't whine.

Wednesday 8pm be there or be square.

Detroit is going to put this series to bed.


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2008)

you might be right about those two penalties, but the one that let to the game winning power play for Pittsburg was justified IMHO (ha ha like I'm some kind of authority) hey i want the checking rule explained better.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2008)

No doubt, the last penalty was justified.

It was a high stick - 2 minutes. Blood is drawn - 2 additional minutes.

What checking rule do you need help with?


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so tired - I didn't fall asleep until 2am. I got up at 8 - I am too old to go on 6 hours of sleep.
With all due respect, Detroit got a few CRAPPY penalties - including the two interferance penalties that they did not deserve.

Notice how the officials can't look at themselves when Crosby cries like a baby - he needs to learn that a true leader doesn't whine.

Wednesday 8pm be there or be square.

Detroit is going to put this series to bed.

Hey... Hit the goalie and go to the box!!! lol 
And the checking rules are.... if you check someone wrongly in the first and second periods and get caught you go to the box... If you check some one wrongly in the third and get seen by a ref.... maybe you go to the box... In OT... anything goes except if you cut someone and they bleed...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to add to the checking rules:

If you check someone in game one, you get watched in game two.

Then they give you a penalty in game three for good measure.

I liked that the officials let the game go on without too many penalties.

I saw lots of trips and elbows, but it made the game more fun to watch.

And when blood is drawn, then you know it is more then just a game!


----------



## Darla (Jun 4, 2008)

no my question is more basic than that. (i am still such a hockey newbie) . can you only check next to the boards or can you just come up and level someone in the open ?


----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 4, 2008)

You have to admit the wings were really hitting it hard in the third period, they were really relentless. Tying it up in the last 34 secs, AHHHHHH. The champagne was already chilled!

Oh well there's always Wednesday. We'll see....

-Tracy


----------



## Karren (Jun 4, 2008)

You can hit any where as long as the player you hit... has or just had the puck.. usually... Open ice hit's are harder than on the boards but Kromwall is a master of taking people out... Darius Kasperitus was also great at blind siding forwards especially if they looked down for a second... Keep you head up and stick on the ice....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2008)

When a check occurs away from the boards, it can be spectaculer.

Scott Stevens retired from the New Jersey Devils. He was the master at taking his opponents out!

As Karren said, the opponent has to have possession of the puck, or just got rid of it. If a check occures well after the puck was passed, the checker will be facing a penalty - interferance maybe.

If the checker throws a check, his skates have to be on the ice. If not, this could be a penalty like charging.

You know Darla, by this time next year you will be a pro. We'll be calling you hockey girl!


----------



## Darla (Jun 4, 2008)

Hockey girl? moi? i have a long way to go. at least i have learned icing then again i did understand offsides in soccer.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2008)

SCOREEEE!!!!!!





ETA: You know I think I'll always be a Flyers fan, but watching these two teams I feel like I'm watching Kung Fu Hockey or something!



They both definitely deserve their spots in the playoffs!





Way to Go Detroit holding the Pens off while down 2 men!!!!

ETA: SCOREEE!!!!





2-0 Detroit woot woot!!!

ETA: 2-1 Detroit (still woot but kinda bleh)





Woot Woot!!! The cup is coming to Newfoundland


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations to Detroit! Stanley Cup Champions 2008!

Zetterberg wins the Conn Smyth Trophy!

I wanted a Canadian team to win - Detroit is 3 hours from here - they'll do!

Next year it will be Toronto all the waaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Next year it will be Toronto all the waaayyyyyyyyy!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2008)

Ya know there is only one thing sweeter than winning the cup - it's winning the cup in your opponents arena!

My apologies, it was a gallant effort but not quite - good luck Penguins next year. Yer gonna need it when Toronto kicks yer asses!!!

You can't keep a good octopi down - way to go Detroit - this year.

Next year, Toronto is gonna kick yer asses too.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## TracySchapes (Jun 5, 2008)

What happened? I was at my nephews graduation ceremony and couldn't watch the game.





Ok, I just saw some high-lights and it looked like a good game. The Penguins are a young team and they'll be even better next year, you watch!

Sorry Karen, Wings have the 11th Stanley Cup which is third most after the Montreal Canadiens and the The Toronto Maple Leafs, not bad company.

I wish I could go down to Hockytown tonight, but I've got work and go to school tomorrow.

Life is what happens when your busy thinking about something else (variation on John Lennon's quote).

-Tracy


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2008)

it was a good game, if you're a Detroit fan! so is this hibernation time for the hockey fan?


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah... Detroit was the better team... Damn those guys are good!!! lol And for me... hockey season never ends... Our league has the draft tonight, call in tommorow and we probably will be playing out first games of the summer season this weekend!!! So I have no off season!!


----------



## Saja (Jun 5, 2008)

Well...if the cups not coming here, at least its heading to the beautiful NFLD.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 9, 2008)

If you are Canadian and have been following hockey sometime in the past 40 years, you are also familiar with our second national anthem - Hockey Night In Canada. Saturday nights 8 pm CBC Da DA DA Dadadaaaa.

Well CBC said they were no longer going to use this song - I guess Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting is their preferred choice.

Guess what - CTV just bought the rights to the song - starting in the fall, it will be played on TSN hockey games. CTV is planning on using it during the 2010 Vancouver Olympics.

All is well in hockey land - the hockey gods are smiling


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL..... All is well.... Except I'm on a business trip and I'm missing my first game of the summer season!!! Ekkkkkkkkk...... Hope they save me a jresey!!! Were the evil black team!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2008)

Stanley Cup OK after slightly dented during celebrations at Detroit eatery

The Stanley Cup is OK after taking a tumble during the Red Wings' celebrations in Detroit.

NHL spokeswoman Bernadette Mansur said the Cup got a slight dent Friday after some players took the trophy to Cheli's Chili Bar, a downtown restaurant owned by Red Wings defenceman Chris Chelios.

Mansur says dent was smoothed out, and the trophy was expected to keep making the rounds.

Thousands of Red Wings fans cheered Friday during a parade and rally in downtown Detroit where the Cup was shown off. The Red Wings clinched the Cup on Wednesday night in Pittsburgh.

Stanley Cup OK after slightly dented during celebrations at Detroit eatery : Hockey : Sports : Sympatico / MSN

Must be some smokin chili to cause a dent in the cup...


----------



## Darla (Jun 10, 2008)

i like hearing those stories about the Cup!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2008)

The NHL Awards are being held tomorrow, Thursday June 12 - 8pm, in Toronto. Make sure you get a great spot as the players will show up for the red carpet walk.

There are plenty of awards to give out and lots of autographs to be had.

Wonder in Ovechkin will bring his girl friend?

Wonder if Malkin will continue to not speak English?

Wonder if Sidney will be just as gorgeous?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2008)

I just watched the awards. Here's a list of each award and winner:

If I know the category, I've noted it as well.

Pearson - Ovechkin - voted by other players

Selke - Datsyuk - best defensive forward

King Clancy - LeCavalier - not sure

Bill Masterson - Jason Blake - bounce back from adversity

Lady Bing - Datsyuk - "most gentlemanly"

Jack Adams - Bruce Boudreau - Washington Coach

Calder - Patrick Kane - Rookie

Lifetime Achievement Award - Gordie Howe - this is the first year for the award

Norris - Lidstrom - defence

Vezina - Brodeur - goalie

Hart - Ovechkin - best player

See you hocky fans next year!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 21, 2008)

One last post - the NHL draft was today in Ottawa

Steven Stamkos, Sarnia Sting, went to Tampa Bay

Olli Jokenon went to Phoenix for 2 players and a draft pick

Drew Dowdy, Guelp Storm, went to the Kings

Emery of Ottawa was put on wavers - I doubt anyone will want him

Zac Bogosian, Brantford Battalions, went to Thrashers

Alex Tanguay went to Montreal, from Calgary for draft picks

Luc Scenne went to Toronto - plays in western hockey league

Flyer's Umberger went to Columbia for draft choices.

The draft went on until 10pm - these all took place before 8pm


----------



## Darla (Jun 21, 2008)

any future stars


----------



## Darla (Jun 21, 2008)

this will have to do for this year


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pic Darla - anyone we know?

In my opinion, Steven Stamkos, Drew Dowdy, Zac Bogosian are all ready to play in the NHL - they are going to be good!

Luc Scenne is exactly what Toronto needs - a very aggressive defensive player.

I ended up watching What Not To Wear so I didn't catch the rest.


----------



## Karren (Jun 27, 2008)

Well last night I bought a Penns vs the Wings 2008 Stanley Cup tee shirt at the grocery store for .... $4.00. And today in the mail I received an Official 2008 Stanley Cup Final program ... That I won in a lottery that our companies HR department sponsered!! So I have my memoribelia... And didn't have to go have beer spilled on me and shell out big bucks!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 27, 2008)

You did better than me Karren! I still have a couple of old TV Guides with games circled.

I wonder if Hossa will be traded? Toronto might lose Sundin. Both Darcy Tucker and Raycraft are on wavers. But we got a new coach - he was last with the Sharks.


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2008)

Funny you should ask... one of my new team mates work for the Penns and he is telling the most amazing stories of players and their agents and who wants how much money!!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought I heard that Talbot or Malone might become free agents.

Seriously though, the amount of money these guys make is mind blowing!

We should go into the agent business - then we'd get 10% or better, of the wages.

Ovechkin doesn't have an agent - he negotiated his huge deal all by himself!


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2008)

Roberts and malone were just traded to Tampa Bay for a 4th round draft pick!! SIGH..... My team mate said malone was a whinner and wanted way too much money...


----------



## Darla (Jul 2, 2008)

*Small Market Woes*

DETROIT - Marian Hossa lost the Stanley Cup to the Detroit Red Wings last month. Now, the star forward is joining the champions to help them repeat.

ADVERTISEMENT






Hossa signed a one-year contract with Detroit on Wednesday, and a person in the NHL told The Associated Press the deal is worth $7.45 million.

The high-scoring winger was one of the key players who helped the Pittsburgh Penguins advance to the Stanley Cup finals, which they lost to Detroit in six games.

With Hossa headed for Detroit, the most highly coveted forwards left on the free agent market are Jaromir Jagr and Mats Sundin. Sundin isn't close to signing with anyone, and said Wednesday he needs more time to decide where â€” or if â€” he wants to play next season.

Hossa has scored at least 29 goals the past eight seasons and has 299 in his career, dating to 1998-99 â€” his first full season in the NHL â€” with the Ottawa Senators. He has 25 goals and 61 assists in 75 playoff games.

He was dealt to Pittsburgh from Atlanta at last season's trade deadline with an expiring contract. The Thrashers acquired him from the Senators before the 2005-06 season in the deal that sent Dany Heatley to Ottawa.

Hossa had rebuffed a chance to re-sign with the Penguins, who were reportedly offering $7 million a season as part of five-year contract.

Detroit and Hossa hope the one-year contract is a win-win deal. The Red Wings will count on him to help them win it all again and he will play for a team that will be favored to hoist its fifth Stanley Cup since 1997 and 12th overall.

The short-term deal will give the Red Wings salary-cap space to extend contracts, improving their chances later this summer of keeping Henrik Zetterberg and Johan Franzen off the free agent market in 2009.

source


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 2, 2008)

This has been a crazy couple of days - here are a few more trades:

Penguins lock up Evgeni Malkin

The Pittsburgh Penguins signed Russian forward Evgeni Malkin to a five-year contract extension worth $43.5 million US on Wednesday

Sean Avery heads to Dallas

The free-agency merry-go-round continued Wednesday, as the Dallas Stars signed agitator Sean Avery to a four-year deal worth $15.5 million US

Senators re-sign Shean Donovan, add Jarkko Ruutu

The Ottawa Senators re-signed veteran right-winger Shean Donovan to a two-year contract on Wednesday

Thrashers sign Hainsey for $22.5M

The Atlanta Thrashers signed defenceman Ron Hainsey, put on waivers less than three days ago, to a massive deal on the second day of free agency

Hurricanes sign Pitkanen, Melichar

The Carolina Hurricanes didn't take long to get Joni Pitkanen's name on a new contract, signing the Finnish defenceman to a contract extension just one day after he was acquired from the Edmonton Oilers

Flames sign Glencross, bring back Vandermeer

The Calgary Flames signed free agent forward Curtis Glencross and re-signed defenceman Jim Vandermeer on Wednesday

Canucks add Johnson, re-sign Sanford

The Vancouver Canucks dipped into the free agent pool and signed forward Ryan Johnson and re-signed backup goaltender Curtis Sanford.

Goalies have moved around as well;

Washington will get hunky Jose Theodore

Washington's goalie is going somewhere - I forget sorry

Curtis Joseph is coming to Toronto as a back up

And I believe the Tamp Bay is getting a new goalie but I could be wrong - ok rambling now


----------



## Karren (Jul 3, 2008)

I hear Hossa is going to Detroit!! That's the buzz around here... Our team is falling apart....


----------



## Darla (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear Hossa is going to Detroit!! That's the buzz around here... Our team is falling apart.... who is Pittsburgh getting? they must be out recruiting at the Jr HS now!


----------



## TracySchapes (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear Hossa is going to Detroit!! That's the buzz around here... Our team is falling apart.... No rumor, just fact Hosa joins Red Wings. But it's only a one year contract, what could go wrong? Oh yea, the Red Wings could turn into our beloved Lions or beleaguered Tigers. Oy Vey =| !
-Tracy


----------



## Karren (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that's really odd since we offered him like a 5 or 7 year deal... Ohh well... Maybe well see some scouts coming down to our league soon? Better pick my game up a notch.. Ok better pick myself off the ice first!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 4, 2008)

Fleury just re signed a very juicy contract for 35 million.

Malkin and Orpik have re signed as well.

Pascal Dupius was signed to a 3 year contract.

Roberts, Malone and Hossa are gone.

Sean Avery signed with Dallas - CBC won't be showing his ugly mug too often - thank god.


----------



## Karren (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! I heard we signed Satan? But haven't seen it anywhere...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 4, 2008)

I just found this on the net:

Pittsburgh inks Satan

Miroslav Satan has signed a one-year deal worth $3.5 million to play in Pittsburgh next season, according to ESPN.com.

RotoTimes.com - Miroslav Satan - Pittsburgh inks Satan

Fedotenko = 1year/2.25M$

IGN Boards - Pittsburg signs Satan and Fedotenko


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

MOSCOW (AP)â€”Jaromir Jagr signed with a Russian team a day after his split with the New York Rangers, leaving the NHL after nearly two decades and returning to the club he joined during the 2004-05 lockout.

The Russian League team Avangard Omsk announced the signing of the 36-year-old Czech winger on its Web site Friday.

â€œIt was the toughest decision in my life, hockeywise. â€¦ No question about it. I hate making changes,â€ Jagr told The Canadian Press.

Jagrâ€™s agent, Pat Brisson, confirmed the signing in an e-mail. He and Jagr, as well the team, wouldnâ€™t comment on contract terms. However, the deal is believed to be for two years plus an option for a third, and will pay Jagr about $7 million tax free, the equivalent of about $11 million a season in the NHL.

Source - Jagr signs with Avangard Omsk in Russian League - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

Good Riddance!!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2008)

I heard that story earlier.

We'll see Jagr again in the Olympics - maybe he'll finally dress like a hockey player.

I was thinking that Mats Sundin might jump ship and play his last year or two, in the Elite Swedish league.


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

I really have to find the phots of Jagr dressed as a woman... for some charity even in the Cecz republic... a kind of beauty contest... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I found it Karren:

The Burgh Blog And so it goes.


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

hahahahaha That's it!!! Cute, huh? lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, I always thought he was good looking! He could really rock a mullet!


----------



## Darla (Jul 5, 2008)

those brows though, OMG!


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, I always thought he was good looking! He could really rock a* mullet*! LOL He fit well in the burgh... it's the standard Pittsburgh haircut!!


----------

